# May Testing Thread - May we all be blooming soon!



## LalaR

Hi ladies, 
Since no-one has yet started a May testing thread I thought that I would bite the bullet and take my turn in running one. These threads have given me so much support and I hope that we can continue together on a positive TTC note. Here's hoping for many :bfp:s to come!!


May 1st:flower:
peanutpup
mummy2h
NandO1
Beauts

May2nd:flower:
SaraJewel
joanne40
MrsP2be:bfp:
anorak

May 3rd:flower:

May 4th:flower:
AltaMom
Coastdreams
Mrskg:bfp::angel:

May 5th:flower:
Dylis
cassie4cincy

May 6th:flower:
POASFiend
HitTheJackpot
teamstanlick

May 7th:flower:

May 8th:flower:
JJay
Mama Duck

May 9th:flower:
viccat

May 10th:flower:
Casper72
happycloud


May 11th:flower:
Mas1118

May 12th:flower:
cluckymumof5

May 13th:flower:
44andHoping

May 14th:flower:


May 15th:flower:
rubiemckinney

May 16th:flower:

May 17th:flower:
Mom To 2

May 18th:flower:
Bonnie1990
Green Orchid
marymoomin

May 19th:flower:
Feline:bfp:

May 20th:flower:

May 21st:flower:
captainj1
mummyb2b

May 22nd:flower:
Elski
luckylecky
Milty
minted69
kathy31

May 23rd:flower:

May 24th:flower:
alicatt


May 25th:flower:

May 26th:flower:

May 27th:flower:

May 28th:flower:
curleymumma
joanne40

May 29th:flower:
Coastdreams

May 30th:flower:

May 31st:flower:
dan-o


----------



## LalaR

As it is looking ever more likely I will be moving on to May I hope that some of you ladies will consider joining me.
I seem to be ovulating later this month which means that DH and I will be unable to dtd when ov day comes. We have 2 more days left and my OPKs are still very pale so I don't think there is much hope. I am now keeping my fingers crossed for an early May BPF on or around our first angel's due date 11th May.


----------



## LalaR

:loopy:


----------



## joanne40

aw Layla.... I started one a couple of days ago but had no replies :wacko:


----------



## LalaR

I started this a couple of weeks ago but no interest yet. Still early days! How are you doing? Still in the April race??


----------



## joanne40

Oh blimey I didnt realise, sorry, if I had have looked properly I wouldnt have started one!! :wacko:
I'm fine thanks, AF due next mon/tues 9th/10th april, but taking a relaxed approach this month, no opk and no vits, just bd and thats it. I have got sooo disheartened seeing bfn bfn bfn and to be honest I dont even want to test this time, which is so not like me!! Are you still in the april race?
xx


----------



## LalaR

Not really sure. Was due to ov last weekend but started B6 which has lengthened things and just got my positive opk yesterday. Only BD'd Sun and Mon and then nothing until lunchtime today so I have probably missed the boat. Waiting to see what my temps do before I give myself a test date. I'm still thinking I will be on to May before long.
I know what you mean about not wanting to test. Until you get a BFN the hope is still alive! Good luck for the 9th/10th.


----------



## LalaR

:flower: Please come and join me!


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Lala:hi: :flower:

I get to be the 1st yay!--literally! af due on apr 30th but I will not test til may 1st as that is my birthday month and I feel lucky :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Can I join please ?:hugs::hugs:I will test on April the 22 nd ,x


----------



## LalaR

Hi peanut - welcome! I hope that may is the month for you.:flower:

I am looking forward to seeing all the BFPs roll in.


----------



## peanutpup

despie--yay:thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

LalaR said:


> Hi peanut - welcome! I hope that may is the month for you.:flower:
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing all the BFPs roll in.

thanks Lala-me too!


----------



## LalaR

Desperado167 said:


> Can I join please ?:hugs::hugs:I will test on April the 22 nd ,x

You are welcome to join us but you may want to join the April testing thread first. I will keep my fingers crossed you don't get as far as may testing. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

LalaR said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please ?:hugs::hugs:I will test on April the 22 nd ,x
> 
> You are welcome to join us but you may want to join the April testing thread first. I will keep my fingers crossed you don't get as far as may testing. Good luck.:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:Off course silly me :blush:


----------



## SaraJewel

Can I join you???? I am on CD1, will be testing from 2nd-9th May (28-35 day cycle!!!).

Here's hoping for an amaaaaaazing month!


----------



## LalaR

SaraJewel said:


> Can I join you???? I am on CD1, will be testing from 2nd-9th May (28-35 day cycle!!!).
> 
> Here's hoping for an amaaaaaazing month!

Welcome Sarah! I hope we will have an amazing month too!!


----------



## AltaMom

Af started today, a day early. Back in chasing a peanut... last chance to have one arrive before my 40th birthday. FX'd!

Will be testing May 4th...hopefully the Month of May will bring more than just flowers!


----------



## Dylis

AltaMom said:


> Af started today, a day early. Back in chasing a peanut... last chance to have one arrive before my 40th birthday. FX'd!
> 
> 
> Can I have may 5th pls, AF en route so 2013 baby here I come..
> 
> Altamom mine would be just before my 39th birthday :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LalaR

AltaMom said:


> Af started today, a day early. Back in chasing a peanut... last chance to have one arrive before my 40th birthday. FX'd!
> 
> Will be testing May 4th...hopefully the Month of May will bring more than just flowers!

Good luck for may. I have good feelings about May - it's always been my favourite month!!
When is your birthday? Any nice plans?:flower:


----------



## AltaMom

Dylis said:


> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> Af started today, a day early. Back in chasing a peanut... last chance to have one arrive before my 40th birthday. FX'd!
> 
> 
> Can I have may 5th pls, AF en route so 2013 baby here I come..
> 
> Altamom mine would be just before my 39th birthday :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> My Birthday is Jan 18th, and DF is on Jan 29th. If we were to be so lucky, this one would be due around the 10th. Good Lord! lolClick to expand...


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies Happy Easter! How is everyone today? I am biding time until AF arrives the end of this week. Not got too much hope for a BFP this month due to bad BD timing. Roll on May!!


----------



## AltaMom

Happy Easter Ladies. Day 1 of Clommid today. Ugh, hate the stuff, upsets my tummy, but if it brings on a bean, who cares!


----------



## joanne40

Lala, can you add me for the 2nd may please? AF arrived yesterday morning :wacko:
thanks
jo xx


----------



## Desperado167

joanne40 said:


> Lala, can you add me for the 2nd may please? AF arrived yesterday morning :wacko:
> thanks
> jo xx

Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## joanne40

Desperado167 said:


> joanne40 said:
> 
> 
> Lala, can you add me for the 2nd may please? AF arrived yesterday morning :wacko:
> thanks
> jo xx
> 
> Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you despie :hugs:
just posted a new thread as well, this months cycle was 23 days :wacko:
last month 24 and month before 24, Im normally 25 and as you do, its getting me worried :dohh:
much love to you xxx


----------



## LalaR

joanne40 said:


> Lala, can you add me for the 2nd may please? AF arrived yesterday morning :wacko:
> thanks
> jo xx

:hugs:Sorry AF is here but good to have you with us for May!


----------



## JJay

Hi there! I was a little late this month but on CD2 now so please add me for May 8th xx. Good luck everyone!


----------



## LalaR

JJay said:


> Hi there! I was a little late this month but on CD2 now so please add me for May 8th xx. Good luck everyone!

Will do. Good luck to you too.:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Uh oh. 2 may threads?
Double the luck maybe?
5/14 please!


----------



## LalaR

Bonnie1990 said:


> Uh oh. 2 may threads?
> Double the luck maybe?
> 5/14 please!

Oh well - never mind. Hopefully it does mean double luck!! Keeping my fingers crossed this is your month.
L x


----------



## Casper72

Would you add me for May 10th please?


----------



## LalaR

Casper72 said:


> Would you add me for May 10th please?

Consider it done! Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## joanne40

yep 2 threads Bonnie!! I started one as I didn't see lala's, and as she had started one first I thought it only right we stick with her thread!! Plus she is better at adding people with dates etc than me!! :wacko:


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Lala,

I'm going to go for May 4th testing please! 

'May the 4th be with you'! Hubby loves Star Wars so he's thinking it will be a lucky day!

Thanks

C
x


----------



## LalaR

Coastdreams said:


> Hi Lala,
> 
> I'm going to go for May 4th testing please!
> 
> 'May the 4th be with you'! Hubby loves Star Wars so he's thinking it will be a lucky day!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> C
> x

Fantastic!! My DH even mentioned us getting married on May 4th he loves Star wars so much too. Must be a good omen for you testing then. Good luck:flower:


----------



## joanne40

Lala.........have I missed something lol, you have a pregnancy ticker on your sig.......are you???!!! I cant find anything anywhere saying congrats, I hope you are!!!
Jo xxx


----------



## POASFiend

May 6th for me please. Can't wait to start trying again. Hopefully get a BFP instead of a referral to the fertility clinic!!!!


----------



## LalaR

joanne40 said:


> Lala.........have I missed something lol, you have a pregnancy ticker on your sig.......are you???!!! I cant find anything anywhere saying congrats, I hope you are!!!
> Jo xxx

Thanks Jo. Very cautiously pregnant. Our one BD attempt seems to have paid off. Trying to be positive but not too excited as I have had 2 losses in the past 7 months. 4+1 weeks today and hcg levels at 3+6 were 77 so just need to see what monday's bloods bring!


----------



## LalaR

POASFiend said:


> May 6th for me please. Can't wait to start trying again. Hopefully get a BFP instead of a referral to the fertility clinic!!!!

I hope that you get the BFP too!! Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Mama Duck

Hello ladies,may I join you? Can I please be put down for 8th May? Good luck to us all x


----------



## joanne40

LalaR said:


> joanne40 said:
> 
> 
> Lala.........have I missed something lol, you have a pregnancy ticker on your sig.......are you???!!! I cant find anything anywhere saying congrats, I hope you are!!!
> Jo xxx
> 
> Thanks Jo. Very cautiously pregnant. Our one BD attempt seems to have paid off. Trying to be positive but not too excited as I have had 2 losses in the past 7 months. 4+1 weeks today and hcg levels at 3+6 were 77 so just need to see what monday's bloods bring!Click to expand...

aw thats fantastic honey :happydance:
so pleased for you and lets hope its a sticky one eh? best of luck!!
It seems who ever starts a thread gets pregnant that month lol.......I WILL start a June thread lol!!
jo xx


----------



## LalaR

Mama Duck said:


> Hello ladies,may I join you? Can I please be put down for 8th May? Good luck to us all x

Consider yourself joined!! Good luck for May. I think it is going to be a good one!!


----------



## mummyb2b

Hi can i join too please, could you put me down for 1st started using cbfm this month too so fx! would be lovely if may was my month as is special to me due to it being month my grandma's bithday was hope she's looking over me & giving me some much needed luck! 

sending everyone 
:dust:


----------



## SaraJewel

LalaR said:


> joanne40 said:
> 
> 
> Lala.........have I missed something lol, you have a pregnancy ticker on your sig.......are you???!!! I cant find anything anywhere saying congrats, I hope you are!!!
> Jo xxx
> 
> Thanks Jo. Very cautiously pregnant. Our one BD attempt seems to have paid off. Trying to be positive but not too excited as I have had 2 losses in the past 7 months. 4+1 weeks today and hcg levels at 3+6 were 77 so just need to see what monday's bloods bring!Click to expand...


Great news and fingers crossed for you! Did you really just BD once last month and got a positive? Only asking because our BD attempts often don't end up with OH finishing! :dust:


----------



## Elski

Congrats LalaR! Please can I have 22nd May? This cycle is a dud I think


----------



## Dylis

Lala can you put me down for the 5th pls 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

LalaR you've put me down for the 10th instead of the 8th. Can you change it please? Oh and congratulations!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
All sorted on the list! I really hope that this is it for you all!

Yes sara - I got a BFP having only BD'd on O day and 4-5 days before. We had guests so couldn't do anything in between and I had my positive opk in that time. I suppose it does mean that they are right when they say "it only takes once"!!

It's been a difficult day for me. I'm supposed to be 4+2 weeks(16dpo) and this afternoon had a decent amount of brown discharge/spotting. Enough to give me a 50p size spot on my pants but nothing other than on wiping since. I really fear that I am MCing again so I will probably be joining you all for a May 2ww. Bloods tomorrow to see what is going on.


----------



## NandO1

lalaR can you put me down for the 1st may, already feel out eventhough i havent ov'd yet. hope all goes well with your blood test tomorrow, keep positive hun, lots of women experience spotting when their period is due, i had it with my ds and hes now a raving lunatic of a 2 year old. xxx


----------



## Mas1118

:wave:Hello Ladies.
I have been TTC for a very long time and I seem to always be the one left behind with no BFP:cry:
I am 36 now and I figured I would have a LO or two running around by now it has been so long. We are very grateful for our 8(almost 9) yr old son but are trying so very hard for another that is has taken over my life and I don't even know what I would do if I wasn't TTC anymore (I sometimes think of giving up but can't for the thought of what I would do instead). I am sorry for the sob story:blush: but I am on CD 2 today and I am feeling sorry for myself. I would love to join this thread and maybe find some buddies who have been trying for a while too.
I will be testing around May 11th, but it depends on when I ovulate - usually anywhere from cd14 to 18.


----------



## Bonnie1990

welcome Mas and :dust:


----------



## Milty

Mas :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

NandO1 said:


> lalaR can you put me down for the 1st may, already feel out eventhough i havent ov'd yet. hope all goes well with your blood test tomorrow, keep positive hun, lots of women experience spotting when their period is due, i had it with my ds and hes now a raving lunatic of a 2 year old. xxx

Hi NandO1,
Keep positive. If we don't have hope at the start of the cycle when could we have it? I am sure that once you ov you will start to feel better.:hugs:

I'm a little better today. Still brown spotting but less than yesterday. Digi test up to 2-3 weeks today so trying to keep positive. Just had bloods done so roll on 6pm for the results.


----------



## LalaR

Good luck Mas. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 44andHoping

Back to the drawing board for me today. Please put me down for May 13th as a test date. :flower:

Here we go again.......


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi Ladies!! If all goes well with the Clomid and Ovidrel this week, I will have my 2nd attempt at IUI on Sunday (April 22), which would have me on course to test on May 6!

Fxed for all of us!! - May this month be AH-MAY-ZING with lots of BFPs!!


----------



## LalaR

44andHoping said:


> Back to the drawing board for me today. Please put me down for May 13th as a test date. :flower:
> 
> Here we go again.......

Sometimes a fresh start is a good thing. Are you trying anything different this month? Good luck!!



HitTheJackpot said:


> Hi Ladies!! If all goes well with the Clomid and Ovidrel this week, I will have my 2nd attempt at IUI on Sunday (April 22), which would have me on course to test on May 6!
> 
> Fxed for all of us!! - May this month be AH-MAY-ZING with lots of BFPs!!

I could do with an amazing May! Hopefully it will be a lucky one!


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Back to the drawing board for me today. Please put me down for May 13th as a test date. :flower:
> 
> Here we go again.......

Awk babes ,so sorry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsP2be

Pop me down for the 2nd of may please !!!!! I love this forum , makes me smile. Fingers crossed for all of us xxxxx


----------



## NandO1

did you get your blood result lalaR xx


----------



## LalaR

MrsP2be said:


> Pop me down for the 2nd of may please !!!!! I love this forum , makes me smile. Fingers crossed for all of us xxxxx

Welcome MrsP, Good luck for May!!:flower:



NandO1 said:


> did you get your blood result lalaR xx

Thanks for asking nando. I got the hcg but not the progesterone. Hcg is up to 587 with a doubling time of 31h! :happydance: Spotting seems to have stopped for now so I feel a little happier. After 2 losses I am getting so twitchy about things! I plan to repeat again towards the end of the week. Hoping and praying I make it to 6 weeks this time so I can ask for a scan!:thumbup:


----------



## NandO1

great news lalaR looks like beanie is doing what he/she should b doing. Yay.!


----------



## Beauts

Would you mind putting me down for May 1st?


Good luck to all of you!!!!!!!


----------



## LalaR

Beauts said:


> Would you mind putting me down for May 1st?
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!!!!!!

Consider it done!! Good luck to you!


----------



## JJay

Congratulations Lala xx


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi ladies can I join this group please. I'm 37 and we've been trying to conceive since October last year. Can I be out down for testing on the 12th May if AF doesn't show up in the meantime. Currently CD7 but my cycles been all over the place lately going from 24 day cycle up to 38 days last cycle. 

Fingers crossed May is a month of BFP's. Goodluck ladies.


----------



## TLK

Thought I would introduce myself (been a stalker for a few months). I am 35, TTC #1 - I wish I would have started this journey soon, but alas, I was too busy with my schooling and career. It's very difficult to not get overly worried, especially when lots of my friends in their mid-late 30's also seem to be having a "difficult" time getting pregnant. And to make things worse, I am very impatient!!! 

My cycles seem to be around 37 days, and I've used OPK but no BFP yet. I think I may have a short luteal phase - but I'm not sure exactly when I'm ovulating. I just started taking my temperatures but they haven't been too helpful. I have a referral to a fertility clinic but wait lists are up to 6 months. 

Anyway, I love reading everyone's posts and learning from you girls. I wish everyone the best luck on the journey and hope we all get pregnant very soon.


----------



## Milty

Hi TLK

Keep up with the temping you can learn a lot


----------



## Mas1118

I'm cd7 today. I am going to start opking this weekend, I'm starting early I know but I don't want to miss it. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Coastdreams

Good news Lala! 

Fx'd for us all!

C
x


----------



## LalaR

Thanks coast. Level went up to 3037 yesterday so things seem to be ok so far. I will still stress until I can see something on a scan with my own eyes. I know 5 weeks is still very very early days.

Welcome to the new ladies. Good luck and lots of hope for May!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lala:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## anorak

I am on it, as I did it!


----------



## AltaMom

Finally Ov'd! Now in the dreaded 2ww. Ugh! Here's to a January Baby!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah witch finally showed (weird to say that!)
Cd 1

Can you update my date to the 18th please?
Thank you and :dust: to all!!


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> Yeah witch finally showed (weird to say that!)
> Cd 1
> 
> Can you update my date to the 18th please?
> Thank you and :dust: to all!!

So so sorry bonnie :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Bonnie1990 said:


> Yeah witch finally showed (weird to say that!)
> Cd 1
> 
> Can you update my date to the 18th please?
> Thank you and :dust: to all!!

Sorry the witch got you but I'm glad that you're glad to start afresh.:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks ladies 

And Yes I am Ok with it this time. We totally missed the window so it was a snowball chance in you know where that I would have managed a BFP out of it! Lol

Lots of time for this month already planned so bring it on!


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck and :dust: to you Bonnie for this cycle!


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Lala!


----------



## Mas1118

I am only cd8 today but I have ewcm this morning :shrug: a little early but I am ok with it. We :sex: just now so I am laying with my feet up the wall and my butt on pillows right now, lol! I did an opk last night and I had no second line at all. I am not so patiently waiting for my opk conception pack to come in the mail as I am all out!! I started evening primrose oil pills and robitussen this month so maybe that has something to do with it. Currently I am taking-
red raspberry and red clover tea every morning
DHEA 25mg 3x per day (since Dec 2011)
CoenzymeQ10 400mg 3x per day (since Dec 2011)
Fertilaid 3x per day (since Dec 2011 - ran out yesterday though so I bought vitex 400mg and am taking 3 per day until my fertile aid comes in - hopefully Monday)
Maca 3x per day (since Feb 2011)
Vit D 1000mg per day
Vit B complex 1 per day
Vit C 1000mg per day
prénatal vit (now that fertile aid has run out I am taking a good prenatal 2x per day)
evening primrose oil 3x per day
robitussin 1 tsp 3x per day
wheatgrass - 7 pills (1serving) 2 to 3x per day
selenium 200ui 1x per day
I think that is it :blush:
a lot I know but I am definitely more fertile as I had never had a positive opk until Jan 2012 and I have never had ewcm until Feb or March - we also use preseed.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow! That's some list!
:dust:


----------



## AltaMom

Mas1118...wow. I couldn't keep all that straight! I have a hard enough time with the basics LOL


----------



## anorak

All I can manage is folic acid and :sex:


----------



## Mom To 2

Please add me to May 17th, its my daughters birthday and hope it brings me good luck. :flower:


----------



## Mas1118

I know it is a lot but we have been trying for a long time and the clomid, shots etc.... had such wicked side effects for me that it was wrecking my life. Western medicine does not agree with me. With the supplements I feel great!! I am used to all the pills now.


----------



## anorak

AF due 2nd of May. I refuse this time to test before....I don't want to break my heart ago. Good luck to all your ladies. :dust:


----------



## captainj1

Put me down for 21st please xxx

Good luck to all! Xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is well. Im doing ok, just waiting to O, I have lots of ewcm but still no pos opk, no second line at all, last month the second line just appeared all the sudden super dark so I am hoping tomorrow or at least soon it will show. We have been :sex: every other day though. I have a terrible head cold though and feel awful. My throat and ears are all plugged up and sore but I don't want to take anything to dry up mucus as I need it for other things - so all I am taking is robitussen which is good for ewcm as well - maybe thats why I have so much, lol.


----------



## LalaR

Sorry you are feeling unwell. Hopefully it will not affect your BDing this month. Fingers crossed you get your positive OPK soon. Mine often appeared from nothing within 2 days!


----------



## Mrskg

hiya lala can you put me down for 4th of may please xxx


----------



## Mas1118

My son turns 9 on May 3rd - it would be a lovely present for him to say he will finally be getting a sibling.


----------



## LalaR

Good luck Mrskg. I hope that this will be a good month for you. xx


----------



## Coastdreams

Mrskg - another Jedi mum!

Bonnie - so sorry babe, next time we'll get it! :hugs:

C
x


----------



## anorak

I am not feeling it this month...I only managed :sex: 3 times on the night of OV...I still have the CM and the smelly wee and the cramps and the painful boobs at side and nipple, but, grrrr, I dunno. :-(


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hang in there anorak. Sounds like bd was in time. 
Fx'd!


----------



## anorak

Thank you Bonnie. We can do this, if not this month than next. xxx


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm in the 2ww and hating it. Not feeling that great, but I figure I'm just working too much and I'm tired. The air conditioner was out at work today so it was like an over, and I had a few dizzy moments. Hate this 2ww cuz now I look at every little thing and wonder if I could be pregant, or am I just a complete neurotic symptom spotter??? haha


----------



## Mrskg

Altamom no your not neurotic completely normal x I think it's good though because you become more in tune with your body x


----------



## peanutpup

Altamom I agree with mrskg--you are completely normal and we do just get more in tune with our bodies but at this point sometimes we are too much in tune:wacko: I am currently in tww as well and one side of my brain keeps trying the talk the other side away from the cliff teehee:dohh: :haha:


----------



## Coastdreams

I'm definately more in tune although I do try to not get to involved im tem and chatring as the thoght of it stresses me out. 

I can kind of feel what my body is doing although it is always annoying that clomid symptoms are just like preggo symptoms - get my hopes up and then the witch gets me!!

I'm really scared at the thought of having IUI as I found the HSG really painful. I get the feeling that the IUI procedure is much the same as hsg - any thoughts?

xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

IUI is supposed to be relatively painless. Just passing a tiny catheter into uterus and releasing :spermy: 
No dyes or anything being injected up tubes like hsg. 
I'm chicken at the thought of an hsg-hope I don't have to go there


----------



## Dreaming of .

Hello. Can you put me down for 4th may please?

Ovulated CD 27 so in tww and getting impatient. 2nd round of clomid this month.

Fx to you all.


----------



## peanutpup

good luck dreaming! :dust::dust:


----------



## AltaMom

lol well at least I know I'm not alone! I still feel weird today. Feel slightly light headed, and when I came home to eat lunch, I got a bit nauseous. I hate that this could all just be because of the clomid! Oh and I'm trying to bribe my 2 yr old DS to take an afternoon nap ... only because I would die to have one! lol Happy Wednesday Ladies :)


----------



## Milty

You can add me to the 22nd


----------



## Mas1118

Well I finally got my positive OPK - yay!! And I am having a lot of O pain on the right side (my better side according to lap) so it is looking good. Lots of ewcm too! So tonight we will take the :sex: to hyper BDing! At least for the next few days.


----------



## anorak

Today I am very wet (TMI!), I have cramps and feel heavy. I don't get AF cramps until I am on. My cervix is high and wet. I have a bad thirst and smelly wee! My boobs hurt at the side and my nipples are very sensitive. I have broken out with pimples and my back aches! I am still only 12 DPO and got a :bfn: this morning.


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hi Can I be added to the group as well? I'm due for AF on May 8, but I will probably start testing on the 5th. I don't see myself being *that* patient. hahaha :wacko:


----------



## mummyb2b

Af got me early this month so didn't get chance to test as expected next week! However as I have a short cycle, I get another chance for may, so could you put me down for 21st please!

May is nearly here everyone good luck & fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry AF came early mummyb2b :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Sorry AF got you early mummyb2b. That happened to me the cycle just before my BFP!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I have eventually made it to 6 weeks!! It has been a difficult couple of weeks with some brown spotting and loads of anxieties. I have an early scan booked for tomorrow then my NHS scan next Thursday so hoping that all is well with my little bean.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Lala!

:hugs::flower:mummy2b
fx'd for us all in may

april showers bring may flowers!


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck tomorrow lala xxx


----------



## POASFiend

Thinking of you Lala. Sorry mummyb2b


----------



## never2late70

Hi lovely's :flower:

You can put me down for May 14th.
Going in for the first of my 2 back to back IUI's in a couple hours. Triggered last night. I hope this is my month. Clocks a tickin! :dohh:

~Angie


----------



## Bonnie1990

never2late70 said:


> Hi lovely's :flower:
> 
> You can put me down for May 14th.
> Going in for the first of my 2 back to back IUI's in a couple hours. Triggered last night. I hope this is my month. Clocks a tickin! :dohh:

fx'd! :dust:


----------



## peanutpup

sorry mummyb2b:hugs:

Good luck Never:dust::dust:


----------



## Mrskg

sorry af got you mummyb2b xxx

good luck never2late xxx


----------



## anorak

I think I am out. I have having weird tugging and pinching, but still loads of CM. Also had a migraine. I blame myself. I only had :sex: 3 times the night I OV'D...


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> I think I am out. I have having weird tugging and pinching, but still loads of CM. Also had a migraine. I blame myself. I only had :sex: 3 times the night I OV'D...

3 times in one night? you go girl!
your not out yet
when is af due?


----------



## anorak

AF due in 4 days. Did a test tonight and :bfn:. 3 times, I was on a roll!  x


----------



## joanne40

I am out too, feeling sorry for myself :(
af due in 4 days ish but always have a bfp by now if preg. ugh.
I would say onto June but my next af will be due end of may
xx


----------



## Desperado167

joanne40 said:


> I am out too, feeling sorry for myself :(
> af due in 4 days ish but always have a bfp by now if preg. ugh.
> I would say onto June but my next af will be due end of may
> xx

Keep going sweetie ,I'm in it with you too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

hugs joanne:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

joanne40 said:


> I am out too, feeling sorry for myself :(
> af due in 4 days ish but always have a bfp by now if preg. ugh.
> I would say onto June but my next af will be due end of may
> xx

Hang in there! You're an inspiration to me. I am 41 :thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Good luck never2late!

Anorak - I got a BFP with only BDing once on ov day!!

Joanne - keep going. There is still time. Maybe this one is a late implanter.

I had my first early scan this morning. Definite gestational sac and yolk sac but no heart beat yet. I go back next week for a repeat.


----------



## curleymumma

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> Since no-one has yet started a May testing thread I thought that I would bite the bullet and take my turn in running one. These threads have given me so much support and I hope that we can continue together on a positive TTC note. Here's hoping for many :bfp:s to come!!
> 
> 
> May 1st:flower:
> peanutpup
> mummy2h
> NandO1
> Beauts
> 
> May2nd:flower:
> SaraJewel
> joanne40
> MrsP2be
> anorak
> 
> May 3rd:flower:
> 
> May 4th:flower:
> AltaMom
> Coastdreams
> Mrskg
> 
> May 5th:flower:
> Dylis
> cassie4cincy
> 
> May 6th:flower:
> POASFiend
> HitTheJackpot
> 
> May 7th:flower:
> 
> May 8th:flower:
> JJay
> Mama Duck
> 
> May 9th:flower:
> 
> May 10th:flower:
> Casper72
> 
> 
> May 11th:flower:
> Mas1118
> 
> May 12th:flower:
> cluckymumof5
> 
> May 13th:flower:
> 44andHoping
> 
> May 14th:flower:
> 
> 
> May 15th:flower:
> 
> May 16th:flower:
> 
> May 17th:flower:
> Mom To 2
> 
> May 18th:flower:
> Bonnie1990
> 
> May 19th:flower:
> 
> May 20th:flower:
> 
> May 21st:flower:
> captainj1
> mummyb2b
> 
> May 22nd:flower:
> Elski
> 
> May 23rd:flower:
> 
> May 24th:flower:
> 
> May 25th:flower:
> 
> May 26th:flower:
> 
> May 27th:flower:
> 
> May 28th:flower:
> 
> May 29th:flower:
> 
> May 30th:flower:
> 
> May 31st:flower:

Can you put me in for 28th may plaese?? Ta :thumbup:


----------



## curleymumma

LalaR said:


> Good luck never2late!
> 
> Anorak - I got a BFP with only BDing once on ov day!!
> 
> Joanne - keep going. There is still time. Maybe this one is a late implanter.
> 
> I had my first early scan this morning. Definite gestational sac and yolk sac but no heart beat yet. I go back next week for a repeat.

Good luck babe, that can happen, 6 weeks is only just on the cusp of heartbeat in ultrsound, so if your dates are even a day or so out it could effect it, fingers X for youXXX


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Think I may be out. Had a bit of spotting this morning, which I have NEVER had in my whole life. I've never spotted before AF, nor did I spot before my BFP with my DS. I did have my regular pap test yesterday, but I've never spotted after a pap before either. And the doctor who did my pap, who was not my regular doctor, said I seemed to have quite a bit of discharge (sorry TMI) so she took a culture! I did explain that we were TTC and that now she has me worried, but she said that it didn't look like anything bad, and that I didn't smell. Gee, Thanks! I'm sure she was just trying to be reassuring, but really???

I just feel really disappointed and discouraged now. The spotting stopped mid day, and hasn't returned yet. I'm 8 DPO, AF due May 3/4, but I think she'll be appearing early. Ugh!!!

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend. There must be a few ladies who are testing already for an early BFP, would love to hear some good baby bean news :)


----------



## never2late70

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. Think I may be out. Had a bit of spotting this morning, which I have NEVER had in my whole life. I've never spotted before AF, nor did I spot before my BFP with my DS. I did have my regular pap test yesterday, but I've never spotted after a pap before either. And the doctor who did my pap, who was not my regular doctor, said I seemed to have quite a bit of discharge (sorry TMI) so she took a culture! I did explain that we were TTC and that now she has me worried, but she said that it didn't look like anything bad, and that I didn't smell. Gee, Thanks! I'm sure she was just trying to be reassuring, but really???
> 
> I just feel really disappointed and discouraged now. The spotting stopped mid day, and hasn't returned yet. I'm 8 DPO, AF due May 3/4, but I think she'll be appearing early. Ugh!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend. There must be a few ladies who are testing already for an early BFP, would love to hear some good baby bean news :)

Sucks but you're not out until the witch shows up! :thumbup:
I am on day 1 of the TWW :coffee:


----------



## Mas1118

I think I O'd today - I will temp in the morning to confirm. I hope we BDed enough! We had some bad news yesterday morning - my parents cottage burned down so we had to rush up north and check things out and deal with insurance etc... it was very sad and stressful, just a mess so I am hoping the stress didn't interfere!


----------



## MrsP2be

I tested early as couldn't wait and had a faint line yeterday and one today too ! Xxxx


----------



## LalaR

Thanks curleymumma. I thought that ttc was stressful but it nothing compared to how stressed this pregancy has made me with all the spotting. Hoping for a good scan next weekend. Good luck for you this month!

Altamom - surely this is too early for AF to appear. Your LP should not vary that much. During early pregnancy the cervix is very sensitive so maybe your pap has irritated things. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mas - sorry to hear about your parents cottage. I hope that no-one was hurt by the fire.

MrsP2be - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! The first BFP of the thread!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats MrsP2b - that is excellent news!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Mas1118

I hope your next scan goes well Lala - I am sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Mas1118

My temp went up so I am going to take that as confirmation I O'd - so I am 1dpo today!! In the TWW now.


----------



## AltaMom

Congrats MrsP2be! Our first BFP!!! How exciting for you. Many wishes for a happy and heathy 9 months. 

Welcome to the 2ww Mas1118. Hopefully you'll catch the eggy :)

I tested today as no more spotting since yesterday morning and got a BFN. I should know better, as I didn't get a BFP with my DS until I was 2 days late. But oh those ic's were calling my name haha


----------



## Bonnie1990

MrsP2be said:


> I tested early as couldn't wait and had a faint line yeterday and one today too ! Xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats mrsp2be xxxxx


----------



## rubiemckinney

I am still waiting to O it's only cycle day 12 I normally O cycle day 13-14 and if all goes well I should be able to test May 15, 2012.


----------



## Bonnie1990

rubiemckinney said:


> I am still waiting to O it's only cycle day 12 I normally O cycle day 13-14 and if all goes well I should be able to test May 15, 2012.

congrats and good luck! :dust:


----------



## rubiemckinney

congrats and good luck! :dust:[/QUOTE]

Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## mummyb2b

congratulations mrsp2be 1st bfp of the month! 

lala hope the week goes quick so you get to see your little bean and the heartbeat too! xx


----------



## LalaR

rubiemckinney said:


> I am still waiting to O it's only cycle day 12 I normally O cycle day 13-14 and if all goes well I should be able to test May 15, 2012.

Good luck rubie - keeping my fingers crossed you catch this eggy!


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Ladies,

Hope you all had a nice weekend...

Bonnie - thanks, i'm reassured now, you'll be find with HSG, seems like most people are. I'm quite petite and I do find smears uncomfortable sometimes so thats probably why it hurt, i really tensed up when the dye went in too. the lady that had it right before me said she didn't feel a thing so I guess everyones different. 

Sorry to all the BFN's so far this month and big YAAAAAAAAY for Mrsp2b! Lala - fx'd for your next scan!

Anorak - Just thought i'd pass on something my consultant told me about BD'ing. He advised us to BD 2 or 3 times a week when the witch is not around and every other day around ovulation. Apparantly if you do it even every day the sperm becomes weak and doesn't have as good change of reaching the egg or fertilising. He says that it is better to do it every other day as the sperm lives in our bodies for up to 5 days anyway and it gives the man chance to create some new, good quality sperm.

Anyway, I don't know what other people h ave been told but thought I would pass it on.

I'm just waiting now as AF due on Friday, I don't tend to test early, just wait for the witch!! Had a dream last night where AF showed up so i'm expecting her to get me. Am I ever going to get a BFP?!!!!!!

At my last scan I was told my lining was a bit thin so if no BFP this month I have to start taking Oestrogen. Does anyone else take this with Clomid?

:dust: to us all!

C
x


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls! I'm on the list for the 6th, I think, and I haven't give up ALL hope, but I don't think I'll get my BFP this month. I used clomid 50mg cd5-9 and trigger shot on 4/20 @8pm, then IUI on 4/22 @ 9:30am. A few days later, I entered my temps from the last three weeks into FF and FF seems to think that I O'd on the 21st instead of the 22nd. I know the egg is viable for 24hours, but if FF is right, then I O'd the day BEFORE IUI, which gives me a low chance of bfp :( 

Depending which date we go by, I am either 8 or 9dpo. I have had no symptoms whatsoever, no spotting, no soreness.. nothing. Temps are all over the place, but temping was a little erratic this weekend as DP and I were on a romantic getaway to the Smokies ... and waking up on the top of a mountain with a spectacular view was a bit... distracting to taking my temps first thing, and on time. 

I know very little about temping, so I'm guessing here based on the little knowledge that I have and what FF tells me, so if anyone else with much more knowledge than me can look and see what you think? I'm personally thinking that since my temp was 96.5 on Sunday that I'm already out for the month, even though AF isn't set to arrive until the 6th or 7th, because if you are pregnant, doesn't the temp go up and stay up? **confused**


----------



## 44andHoping

:hugs: Joanne. Here's praying for end of May. Still time to be blooming!

Anorak....3 times!! :thumbup: LOL

CONGRATS MrsP woooooooo way to go!! :happydance:

Bonnie & Coastdreams...as for the HSG, its true everyone is different. If Id known how painful it was (dammit the first time I DIDNT google anything) Id have taken something!! For me it was the most excruciating thing Ive ever felt. I almost passed out during the test! I know I went as white as a ghost. I was uncomfortable for 4 days after it as well. The Dr did tell me that she felt like she was torturing women and hated doing HSG's. Mine came back apparently "normal" after all that. Next time I head to see my ObG Im telling him off for not warning me :growlmad:

Sorry for those who got a visit from AF this month already :cry: UGH :growlmad:

Lala so happy that things are going along just fine for you this time. Cant wait until you get that heartbeat!! 

FXed for everyone else. Let's hope this month is a happy month for many of you!


----------



## viccat

Can you put me down for May 9th. Had a weird cycle and not feeling at all preggers though, so will prolly just wait for the :witch:

On the plus side, I enjoyed my coffee and and a glass or two of wine over the weekend O:)


----------



## joanne40

Desperado167 said:


> joanne40 said:
> 
> 
> I am out too, feeling sorry for myself :(
> af due in 4 days ish but always have a bfp by now if preg. ugh.
> I would say onto June but my next af will be due end of may
> xx
> 
> Keep going sweetie ,I'm in it with you too :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




Bonnie1990 said:


> hugs joanne:hugs::hugs::hugs:




never2late70 said:


> joanne40 said:
> 
> 
> I am out too, feeling sorry for myself :(
> af due in 4 days ish but always have a bfp by now if preg. ugh.
> I would say onto June but my next af will be due end of may
> xx
> 
> Hang in there! You're an inspiration to me. I am 41 :thumbup:Click to expand...


what lovely kind words.......thank you all so much, means a lot xxxxxxxx


----------



## anorak

I am out. The Witch came early. :-(


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> I am out. The Witch came early. :-(

:grr::hugs:


----------



## anorak

Coastdreams said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a nice weekend...
> 
> Bonnie - thanks, i'm reassured now, you'll be find with HSG, seems like most people are. I'm quite petite and I do find smears uncomfortable sometimes so thats probably why it hurt, i really tensed up when the dye went in too. the lady that had it right before me said she didn't feel a thing so I guess everyones different.
> 
> Sorry to all the BFN's so far this month and big YAAAAAAAAY for Mrsp2b! Lala - fx'd for your next scan!
> 
> Anorak - Just thought i'd pass on something my consultant told me about BD'ing. He advised us to BD 2 or 3 times a week when the witch is not around and every other day around ovulation. Apparantly if you do it even every day the sperm becomes weak and doesn't have as good change of reaching the egg or fertilising. He says that it is better to do it every other day as the sperm lives in our bodies for up to 5 days anyway and it gives the man chance to create some new, good quality sperm.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know what other people h ave been told but thought I would pass it on.
> 
> I'm just waiting now as AF due on Friday, I don't tend to test early, just wait for the witch!! Had a dream last night where AF showed up so i'm expecting her to get me. Am I ever going to get a BFP?!!!!!!
> 
> At my last scan I was told my lining was a bit thin so if no BFP this month I have to start taking Oestrogen. Does anyone else take this with Clomid?
> 
> :dust: to us all!
> 
> C
> x

Thank you . I will try that the next cycle. We have just been so busy this month, moving house and all that. :hugs:


----------



## anorak

Bonnie1990 said:


> anorak said:
> 
> 
> I am out. The Witch came early. :-(
> 
> :grr::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Bonnie. :hugs::cry: I blame myself. We only did it the one night when I OV'D...:dohh:


----------



## Bonnie1990

anorak said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anorak said:
> 
> 
> I am out. The Witch came early. :-(
> 
> :grr::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Bonnie. :hugs::cry: I blame myself. We only did it the one night when I OV'D...:dohh:Click to expand...

Don't blame. It is what it is....heads up-we still have may. Heck. I didn't get to bd until after ov last cycle. Still not sure what's gonna happen this one-DB has been really sick and we haven't even started to bd and I'm due to ov Thursday :shrug:


----------



## teamstanlick

Hello ladies,

I'm new to this site. I searched "Testing in May" and found you! Hope you don't mind if I join?

A little about me:
TTC since Aug 2011
MC November 2011
MC January 2012

I am currently on 9DPO and have a bit of a headache but no "symptoms" to really speak of.

My BBT dropped .10 yesterday and .10 again today. I thought yesterday's was an implantation dip (or rather, I'd hoped it was) but with the dip again today I'm not so sure.

Thoughts on whether I can expect AF in 4 days? I'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow!

Testing on May 6th (if I can wait that long!!)


----------



## Coastdreams

Sorry to hear that Anorak, fx'd for next time.

I'm due on Friday and am expecting it as I've had some niggly pains although no showing so far...

C
x


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone, And congratulations to mrsp2b :) I am 5dpo today and already itching to poas! I'd forgotten how hard the 2ww is. 

Hi teamstanlick, well done for getting to 9dpo without testing, I will probably start tomorrow xx


----------



## Coastdreams

Just called the clinic and my blood test from yesterday was 45.8 so I have ovulated which is good news. We Bd'd at the right time but have niggly pains so fearing the worst...


----------



## JJay

Fxed for you Coastdreams, I still had cramping when I got my BFP last time so don't count yourself out yet :) x


----------



## teamstanlick

I usually don't test until the 12DPO-13DPO! The wait is hard, but the BFN's are worse!


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks JJay, keeping my fx'd!

C
x


----------



## Mas1118

I am 3dpo today and my boobs still hurt from before O but more on the sides, I had a couple of pinching pains inside today, slight fuzzy head - not quite dizzy but light but it could be the post O progesterone. I am really hoping for a wonderful Mothers day gift. my son turns 9 on Thursday too so 9 years ago I was pregnant and I would love to be pregnant 9 yrs later to the day my son was born. Here's hoping!!


----------



## curleymumma

Hi Ladies, 
took my last 100mg of clomid for this cycle today, i have had much stringer emotional distress this time around and nausea- sort of like having pmt and morning sickness at the same time! Anyhow, OH wont be back home untill the night before first expected day of likely O- but will be fairly well available for the nexy few days, so hopefully we will catch the egg!!! Im much more relaxed this time even though theres more at stake...every cycle is one less chance you have...but still, im not obsessing this time.

Im a bit concerend about the clomid symptoms around O- i found it painful and uncomfortable at 50mg, who knows what it will be like at 100mg!! Im also a tad bit concerend that twins os mre likely as i was O'ing at 50mg, but i suppose if we couldtn catch one, we are not likely to catch two...?? Wait and see! Lets hop we catch one!!!!!!
:spermy: :spermy: :spermy: go get it boys!!


----------



## peanutpup

cd1


----------



## Bonnie1990

peanutpup said:


> cd1

:hugs: :flow:



Fx'd curleymamma


----------



## teamstanlick

11DPO :bfn: booo.... Anyone think it's too early to test, or I really am just not pregnant?

Here's my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0cfe

TeamS


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well today.

I&#8217;m having a hard time today, just broke down in the shower at the gym like an idiot!! Have had pinky/brown dc of the sort I get before AF shows up. 

I feel so down about it this month, I know there are no answers but I just don&#8217;t understand why this is all happening. We&#8217;re doing everything right, I&#8217;m ovulating but still nothing and now I&#8217;m about to take my 5th round of clomid!! My boss&#8217; wife has just had their baby and I&#8217;m freaking out at the thought we will never have any children.

Anyway, sorry. I don&#8217;t want to make anyone else upset but although my Husband is amazingly supportive he thinks I should try to not get upset as it will stress me out, it&#8217;s easier said than done especially when I know it&#8217;s me that the problem.

Anyone have any good ideas of how I can get positive?!!

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

teamstanlick said:


> 11DPO :bfn: booo.... Anyone think it's too early to test, or I really am just not pregnant?
> 
> Here's my chart:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0cfe
> 
> TeamS

Still early-hang in there. 



Coastdreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well today.
> 
> Im having a hard time today, just broke down in the shower at the gym like an idiot!! Have had pinky/brown dc of the sort I get before AF shows up.
> 
> I feel so down about it this month, I know there are no answers but I just dont understand why this is all happening. Were doing everything right, Im ovulating but still nothing and now Im about to take my 5th round of clomid!! My boss wife has just had their baby and Im freaking out at the thought we will never have any children.
> 
> Anyway, sorry. I dont want to make anyone else upset but although my Husband is amazingly supportive he thinks I should try to not get upset as it will stress me out, its easier said than done especially when I know its me that the problem.
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas of how I can get positive?!!
> 
> C
> x

Coast-first off :hugs: 
I don't have any good ideas-if we knew the answer none of us would be here. All We can do is keep doing. Hang in. It could be just spotting. I thought all tests were good so it's not just your problem. We are here for you.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Opinion ladies....
This is month 5 and about to ov. Technically it's only month 4 because we missed April. So that is 3 full tries. 

I am scheduled for a gyn consult this afternoon but and starting to feel stupid going in there after such a short time but I wanted to be proactive being that I am pushing 40. 

Getting appointments here for me is not an issue. I just had to reschedule this once already and don't want to tick them off either. I also don't know how much this is going to cost me. It will be at least $200 I guess. 

Sigh.....what to do.....go and see what he says or wait?


----------



## AltaMom

Coastdreams, I know exactly how you feel. ALthough we do have a ds, we have been trying for almost a year and a half to have another. I ovulate on my own, but only have one working tube. I am getting very down about the whole thing. I try and stay semi sane for my DF, but I'm completely gutted with every BFN. I'm really not sure what I could do differently, just frustrated that nothing seems to work. Hang in there! We're all in this together. Big Hugs :)

Bonnie, I would go to the appt. I know that there is a cost for you, (in the U.S. I'm assuming). But go, and maybe don't tell the doc it's only been 3 cycles, just say you've been trying for several months. They may have advise, suggestions, or other supplements to suggest for you. Also because of my age, I go back to see my gyne every 3-6 months now for TTC. SHe always says, ok, we'll try this and if not PG in 3 months, come back, etc. I think after this round of clomid, it's to the fertility clinic for iui/ivf, but I feel better that she is following me through this journey so closely.


----------



## POASFiend

Getting impatient----must test. Tested yesterday even though I was only 9dpo so I don't know what I was thinking. Got nothing and then got an evap. Hate those cuz then you are alway6s thinking maybe it just didn't pick up the HCG quickly and was a delayed reaction (which HAS happened to me and then confirmed by a digital). So I will hold off now and wait until I'm good and ready to give a proper result!!!!!!!! Otherwise consultation with dr on the 14th!


Hope everyone is well.

Oh and huge congrats to Mrs P


----------



## LalaR

I hope it was a delayed reaction for you. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mas1118

I feel pretty good this cycle actually. I have been getting bad acne on my back from the supplements and the fact that my hormones are probably working the way they should - I hate it! this month has been the worst so far!! Its weird though because it is mostly on my left shoulder blade and no where else not even my face. My boobs are massive too - they usually hurt and swell up somewhat in the tww but they have been bigger and sore since 2 or 3 days before ovulation, they eased off a bit in painfulness but they are BIG right now and veinier than usual and my nips looked swollen tonight. It could be a sign or just excessive progesterone. I am really hoping this cycle works - 1st one after my lap/hysteroscopy and D&C so it may be my best chance.


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: coastdreams, I know how you feel - TTC can be heartbreaking but keep trying!! It is so very worth it in the end! My son is 9 tomorrow and I can't help thinking all day about what it was like 9 yrs ago being in labour and when I saw him for the first time, so very very worth it!!


----------



## teamstanlick

You would think after 6+ months of charting, and almost a year of TTC I would know my own body!!

I BFN tested this morning on 11DPO, and since then, my breasts have become tender, and my nipples sensitive. I'm also extremely warm. I feel AF type pressure in my abdomen, but she's not due for 3 more days...I don't GET IT. Why does it have to be so damn difficult for us to get pregnant and have the children we so desperately want?!!!! Argh!


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Ladies, you really are all great.

I am feeling better today, had a cry yesterday but onwards and upwards for next month now. AF isn't here yet but she's definately the on the way.

Thanks again for your kind words...they really are much appreciated.

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Nice consult with gyn yesterday-now i can just call when ready to do an hsg-holding off a couple of months though. Also rx and cup for s/a when ready and I will have progesterone checked on cd20. Fx'd won't need any of it but he was glad I came when I did (even though it hast been 6 cycles yet) and that i knew what was what! We are ready to move forward if need be-hopefully we won't!

Well ov was this am! Bring in the TWW! 

:dust: to all!


----------



## Coastdreams

Good luck Bonnie!

C
x


----------



## JJay

Good luck Bonnie!

Hugs to Mrs S and Coastdreams remember you're not out yet :) xx

I am 7dpo today and got a bfn. I know it's to early to test but my LT is usually only 11 days so I'm allowed to test early! ;)


----------



## SaraJewel

Well I'm out, AF appeared today :(

Feeling OK about it, as wasn't feeling too optimistic and there is always next month.............!

Keep going ladies :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

SaraJewel said:


> Well I'm out, AF appeared today :(
> 
> Feeling OK about it, as wasn't feeling too optimistic and there is always next month.............!
> 
> Keep going ladies :)

Hugs! :hugs::flow:
I did start a June thread so I'll see you there!


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

well, knew it was coming, the :witch: got me yesterday. :nope: So on to next month for me.

One of the nurses rang me from the clininc this morning though and has left me feeling quite positive.

We had a nice chat about what was going on and all of my test results and records etc and what I need to do with the oestrogen and why I need to take it. 

She said that I shouldnt worry as Im not under the GP, Im under the clinic and they are monitoring everything closely. She said once my lining is back to normal everything should be in place for me to fall as my periods are now nice and regular and Im defo ovulating (my blood test on Monday was positive again :happydance: ). So she said it just takes a bit of time for everything to fall into place. 

She also said that it will just take time anyway so not to panic. She said that obviously they cant guarantee anything as some people just have unexplained infertility but she said that there are no major problems with either of us and she sounded quite hopeful.

I feel a bit better now.

Probably won't make it on here over the weeeknd so enjoy everyone!

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: coast
I'm happy that you have some good news from it all though!


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry af flew in coast but your convo with nurse sounds very promising x wish they could prescribe patience lol xx

Sorry af flew in for you too Sara but loving your pma xx

Plenty time for those 2 lines to appear jj :thumbup: xx

Bonnie if I'm out this cycle I'll still have another shot in may in the nicest possible way I hope I don't have to join your June thread xx

:bfn: on frer for me x 10dpo cd21/25 x had a couple of "evaps" on cheap tests so won't be using other frer till Sunday or Monday xxxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrskg said:


> Sorry af flew in coast but your convo with nurse sounds very promising x wish they could prescribe patience lol xx
> 
> Sorry af flew in for you too Sara but loving your pma xx
> 
> Plenty time for those 2 lines to appear jj :thumbup: xx
> 
> Bonnie if I'm out this cycle I'll still have another shot in may in the nicest possible way I hope I don't have to join your June thread xx
> 
> :bfn: on frer for me x 10dpo cd21/25 x had a couple of "evaps" on cheap tests so won't be using other frer till Sunday or Monday xxxx

Absolutly! Hope your not there too!


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Ladies...

Just realised I have another chance in May as my cycles are around 26 days now so can you put me down again for 29th May?

:dust: again to us all!

Thanks

C
x


----------



## joanne40

helllooooo!!! Can someone put me down for the 28th may please? AF arrived yesterday like I knew she would, but at least I had a 25 day cycle, my normal cycle length, so on that note I am chuffed lol :winkwink:
And I am on a weight loss mission.....I am not that overweight, just a stone or so, so decided to eat healthily, and in 2 weeks have lost almost half a stone :thumbup:
lets hope healthy eating, a severe lack of booze, and weight loss help me catch that one last all elusive little eggy :thumbup:
Jo xx


----------



## Coastdreams

ooh, we'll be the same time Joanne - good luck! 

C
x


----------



## LalaR

Good luck this round coast and joanne. Hoping you will see your BFPs before the end of the month.

Got my private scan tomorrow morning. Hopefully they will be able to see more this week. Planning to ask them to do some dating measurements as I had a disagreement with the midwife about my dates. We only BD'd once and I was charting and using OPKs so I know how far on I am. She claims I am 10 days less than I think!! All because my 10dpo HPT was faint!!! Huh!


----------



## cassie4cincy

I feel like I'm out. I'm only 6dpo, but my Luteal Phase is short so AF is due in 4 days and I feel like she is nipping at my heels.:cry:


----------



## POASFiend

Lala your midwife should know better than to go by the strength of a HPT line. You have an excellent history of events. Your scan will clear things up though. Plus there is a huge variation in normal HCG values and depending on the quality of specimen. You can't go quantitative on urine so while often the strength of the line usually corresponds, it isn't always the case. YOU KNOW WHAT WENT ON!!! Unless of course DH is sneaking in a little action while you're asleep??????:winkwink:

ANYWAYS.....................I'M OUT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay June.


----------



## Dylis

:hugs:Poas:hugs:


----------



## never2late70

cassie4cincy said:


> I feel like I'm out. I'm only 6dpo, but my Luteal Phase is short so AF is due in 4 days and I feel like she is nipping at my heels.:cry:

Its soooo early..:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

POASFiend said:


> Unless of course DH is sneaking in a little action while you're asleep??????:winkwink:
> 
> ANYWAYS.....................I'M OUT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay June.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Sorry about the :witch: :hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Tested a few days early... and a BFN for me *sigh.* I'm taking this one hard for some reason. Some tears, and lots of naps today. Going out with friends tonight then I have a poker tournament, so I should be feeling better soon. Just the let down that we are all so familiar with.

GL to those ladies still waiting!


----------



## AltaMom

Hi ladies, BFN this am, but no AF. She was due yesterday, so not sure what's going on. Just have to wait and see, I guess. Happy Friday :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

HitTheJackpot said:


> Tested a few days early... and a BFN for me *sigh.* I'm taking this one hard for some reason. Some tears, and lots of naps today. Going out with friends tonight then I have a poker tournament, so I should be feeling better soon. Just the let down that we are all so familiar with.
> 
> GL to those ladies still waiting!




AltaMom said:


> Hi ladies, BFN this am, but no AF. She was due yesterday, so not sure what's going on. Just have to wait and see, I guess. Happy Friday :)

Hang in there ladies...its not over till the :witch: flies in


----------



## joanne40

Coastdreams said:


> ooh, we'll be the same time Joanne - good luck!
> 
> C
> x

yeah i noticed that coast......lets hope this is our month eh? xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

hope scan goes/went well lala xxxx


----------



## LalaR

Thanks mrskg. Not the most promising scan. Still no foetal heart despite sac growing. Got to go back next week but I am fearing the worst. Measurements are a week behind with no doubt to ov day. Feeling in limbo now. 
How are things with you?


----------



## Mrskg

aw lala im so sorry thats not the best :hugs: still testing away this end getting something but not what id call positive just yet x i sometimes wonder why i bother testing early just longer to worry if i do get a bfp x can win eh this ttcal on pal a whole different world xxx


----------



## LalaR

I know. Ttc has lost all of its excitement. A BFP is the start of even more stress and worry. I suppose I have made it further than ever before. I was hoping fourth time lucky but..... Just praying this bean is hanging on in there. 
I hope you have the start of your BFP. You deserve your forever baby after all you've been through. L x


----------



## Mrskg

thanks lala so do you i will be praying for you x where in scotland are you from im east coast just outside edinburgh xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: lala
have you had your progesterone levels checked?
maybe you need a boost to keep the bean going strong?


----------



## LalaR

Thanks mrskg. I need all the help and prayers I can get. I'm from just outside Dundee, also on the east coast so not too far from you!!

Bonnie, I had my progesterone levels. Checked at 4+3 and the result was borderline low. I asked for help with it but was told that they don't treat it over here- what will be will be!! I ordered some cream online and have been using it since. Brown discharge continued but not lots since.


----------



## Bonnie1990

dont treat it there! thats a load of bunk!


----------



## LalaR

I know - frustrating! Not much I can do about it though. Limited by the local healthcare rules. If this pregnancy doesn't continue I plan to get private referral and see if they will help me. I just really really want this bean to be ok despite the odds.


----------



## Mrskg

lala my daughter is at uni in dundee she loves it x i like the shopping centres lol x

freaking a bit right now "think" i have a poss bfp cant let myself get my hopes up hope its more conclusive tomorrow x actually shaking like a leaf xxx


----------



## LalaR

Wow!! I hope you do. I also hope and pray that this time everything runs smoothly for you. L xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

fx'd for you Mrskg!


----------



## AltaMom

Well ladies, 2 days late, still no AF. BFN again this am and after dinner tonight. Not sure what's going on. Even my DF said 'but you're NEVER late'. I know!!!! My BB's are sore here and there, I get bouts of nausea, and have some light headed/dizzy spells. If I'm not pg I must be crazy!


----------



## Dylis

Pls can you put me down for AF


----------



## Bonnie1990

AltaMom said:


> Well ladies, 2 days late, still no AF. BFN again this am and after dinner tonight. Not sure what's going on. Even my DF said 'but you're NEVER late'. I know!!!! My BB's are sore here and there, I get bouts of nausea, and have some light headed/dizzy spells. If I'm not pg I must be crazy!

Fx'd!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dylis said:


> Pls can you put me down for AF

:hugs::flow:


----------



## JJay

:hugs: Coastdreams and dylis see you in the June thread. 

LalaR hoping your next scan goes better - maybe you just implanted late?

Mrskg - very exciting!! Have you got a picture???

Altamom sounds promising! What kind of tests have you been using?

Bonnie hope the BDing is going well :winkwink: please can you add me for 7th June. AF just arrived :cry: I'm a bit confused really as it means my cycle was only 28 days with an LP of only 9 days instead of my usual 11-12 :shrug: the shortest cycle I've ever had up until now is 30 days. Strange.


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ladies x

jjay i have about 100 pics :haha:

heres most recent suoer drug test done with 3rd an 4th pee of the day x im 11dpo x or heres link to my test thread an youll see what ive had last few days x surely cant be evaps on 3 different brands so think i may have my bfp x :cry: wiped clean x please pray its a sticky bean xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-think-my-evaps-have-turned-into-11dpo-bfp-x.html
 



Attached Files:







bnb6sd 002.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6









bnb6sd 004.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JJay

Totally :bfp:! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Huge congratulations xx


----------



## Mrskg

thank you still trying to let it sink in xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Mrskg!

Adding you JJay :hugs:


----------



## teamstanlick

Boo - out of the running for May...AF arrived. I hate her...lol.


----------



## luckylecky

Can I be added for the 22nd please? Fx'd for everyone :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

teamstanlick said:


> Boo - out of the running for May...AF arrived. I hate her...lol.

We all do....:hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi everyone :) I'm 35 years and 3 weeks old, so this is my first post in the TTC 35+ forum. I'm a little bummed to have made it to the 35+ forum and still ttc #1, but looking forward to all the support and lovely ladies here :flower:

Please add me for May 18. DH and I got our timing right this month for BDing, so I'm feeling hopeful.

Lots of :dust: for everyone!!


----------



## curleymumma

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi everyone :) I'm 35 years and 3 weeks old, so this is my first post in the TTC 35+ forum. I'm a little bummed to have made it to the 35+ forum and still ttc #1, but looking forward to all the support and lovely ladies here :flower:
> 
> Please add me for May 18. DH and I got our timing right this month for BDing, so I'm feeling hopeful.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for everyone!!

Good luck greenorchid! I hope its your month too!


----------



## never2late70

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi everyone :) I'm 35 years and 3 weeks old, so this is my first post in the TTC 35+ forum. I'm a little bummed to have made it to the 35+ forum and still ttc #1, but looking forward to all the support and lovely ladies here :flower:
> 
> Please add me for May 18. DH and I got our timing right this month for BDing, so I'm feeling hopeful.
> 
> Lots of :dust: for everyone!!

WELCOME GOODLUCK! :flower:

I'M TESTING IN THE MORNING! I WILL 11DPO :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

welcome green orchid! :wave:

fx'd never2late!


----------



## AltaMom

well, I finally got a BFP yesterday...only to get AF today. So chemical it was, I guess. I'm feeling helpless, like I'm totally broken, and will never get pregnant. I just can't imagine my life without a bunch of kids running around.

Ok, I've had my wallow...sorry ladies for the downer. Onward to June, I guess. Is there a link for the June thread?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh no :cry::cry: Altamom 
:hugs::flow:


----------



## Mrskg

big :hugs: altamom x

any update never2late? x

sending you all loads of :dust:


----------



## GreenOrchid

AltaMom said:


> well, I finally got a BFP yesterday...only to get AF today. So chemical it was, I guess. I'm feeling helpless, like I'm totally broken, and will never get pregnant. I just can't imagine my life without a bunch of kids running around.
> 
> Ok, I've had my wallow...sorry ladies for the downer. Onward to June, I guess. Is there a link for the June thread?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry hun :flower:


----------



## Milty

Sorry sweetie:hugs:


You can put me down for testing on the 22


----------



## happycloud

That sucks, altamom :( So sorry. As people said to me, at least you know you CAN get pregnant, there is some comfort in that.

I turned 35 in Feb, so since my MC in Sept, I took a little time off, and now I'm back, in a whole new category! :) Glad to join you all here.
I'll be testing on May 10.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:growlmad: :witch::grr: :witch::finger: :grr:

:brat::sad2::hissy::devil:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:jackpot


----------



## Elski

Sorry altamom and jackpot :hugs:

Waheyyy Mrskg, congrats!


----------



## never2late70

So I got a faint positive on a blue dye test so I am trying not to get too excited! :happydance: I only have one FRER and one CBE Digi left and since I am not supposed to test until Friday (I am 11DPO) I didnt want to waste them.

So Mammag on another thread posted a picture for me. I think it's on the second to last page..

I will use one of my good HPT's in the morning! :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/secondary-infertility/791013-clomid-260.html


----------



## minted69

Hi all
Would love to join i am testing may 22 x
sorry to all who got the :witch:


----------



## Bonnie1990

never2late70 said:


> So I got a faint positive on a blue dye test so I am trying not to get too excited! :happydance: I only have one FRER and one CBE Digi left and since I am not supposed to test until Friday (I am 11DPO) I didnt want to waste them.
> 
> So Mammag on another thread posted a picture for me. I think it's on the second to last page..
> 
> I will use one of my good HPT's in the morning! :happydance:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/secondary-infertility/791013-clomid-260.html

I see it on my phone! Fx'd


----------



## JJay

I see it nevertoolate :) good luck xx


----------



## Casper72

The witch is getting me 2 days early so I am out.


----------



## never2late70

Casper72 said:


> The witch is getting me 2 days early so I am out.

Shit! :growlmad:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> The witch is getting me 2 days early so I am out.

Oh man that sucks
Bigs :hugs: Casper. 
How are you doing?


----------



## minted69

Oh casper sorry to hear that :hugs:

Could you please add me to the testing date mine is may 22nd

Thanks x


----------



## Casper72

Bonnie- I've been better. This really sucks, but I was able to drown my sorrows in a huge glass of wine last night.


----------



## trying4four

:hugs: Casper72


----------



## never2late70

So I tested with an FRER and got a BFN last night. I am 6 days away from AF showing so I am not going to test untl Friday, unless AF beats me to it. I am so sick of literally pissing money down the drain on these tests:growlmad:

I only have one CBE Digital left anyway..who knows:shrug:

~Angie


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> Bonnie- I've been better. This really sucks, but I was able to drown my sorrows in a huge glass of wine last night.

Ahh wine-it's been so long. :wine:
Big :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

never2late70 said:


> So I tested with an FRER and got a BFN last night. I am 6 days away from AF showing so I am not going to test untl Friday, unless AF beats me to it. I am so sick of literally pissing money down the drain on these tests:growlmad:
> 
> I only have one CBE Digital left anyway..who knows:shrug:
> 
> ~Angie

Hang in-it's still early

That's why I buy the cheap Internet ones-they keep me amused without the guilt:haha:

The others are just so expensive. I did breakdown and have a box of 4 CB Dig- got a good deal. 25% of coupon and $5 extra bucks so it was only $15. Will wait to use to confirm BFP :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies - sorry for going AWOL for a couple of days. The stress of things was getting too much for me so I ended up at my GP yesterday and am now signed off for rest until I reach the 12 week mark. That's keeping all fingers and toes crossed I get that far! Next scan on Saturday but no official review until 23rd so trying to keep stress free and not over exert.

Congratulations nevertoolate!! Sorry to all those the witch got.

So so sorry Altamom. Even an early loss is still hard to deal with.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lala-so glad to hear things are sticking-rest up!


----------



## never2late70

:witch: Shes coming..I'm sure of it, but thank you all anyway


----------



## Bonnie1990

never2late70 said:


> :witch: Shes coming..I'm sure of it, but thank you all anyway

Boo :hugs:


----------



## cassie4cincy

The witch got me.


----------



## never2late70

cassie4cincy said:


> The witch got me.

Frickin sucks!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

cassie4cincy said:


> The witch got me.

:hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

:hugs: cassy4cincy 

:hugs: never2late, but I'm still crossing fingers for you!!


----------



## happycloud

I'm out :( Next cycle could result in a due date around my 36th birthday! I was hoping to give birth before 36! Oh well, I need to just get over myself. So...see some of you next time. Good luck the rest of the month!


----------



## never2late70

The witch got me! On to round 3.

Today is my grandsons birthday! He is 3 today and probably about 3 months in my icon picture!

I am excited to start another round!

Stay strong!

~Angie (41)


----------



## viccat

As expected, the :witch: got me too.

On a positive note, despite having a weird month (mid-month bleeding for the first time ever) she arrived bang on time which was kind of a relief.

Plus my CBFM arrived and is all set up and counting days for me. I should have this cycle for it to figure me out (while OH is abroad for 2 blimming weeks!) then on to July testing for me.


----------



## LalaR

Sorry to those ladies the witch got. I hope that next cycle trying will bring you all success. 

I had a scan yesterday and despite all the worry that I may have mc'd again there was a little blob with a little heart beating away. I feel so relieved now. I wouldn't wish the stress I have experienced on anyone!!


----------



## JJay

Great news LalaR x


----------



## curleymumma

LalaR said:


> Sorry to those ladies the witch got. I hope that next cycle trying will bring you all success.
> 
> I had a scan yesterday and despite all the worry that I may have mc'd again there was a little blob with a little heart beating away. I feel so relieved now. I wouldn't wish the stress I have experienced on anyone!!

I am so happy to hear that lala! what wonderful news!! GL for the rest of the time! 

I hope i join the BFP club this cycle, i have decided to throw in the towel if we havn't caught the egg this time. I have had enough. Im on cd18 now and O-d 2-3 days ago. So i test about CD30, 25th May. I will go for my last day 21 progesterone test this week, and then wait out the final tww. I imagine no matter what the result is, either two pink lines or waking up with AF, there will be tears- but for different reasons.

Good luck ladies! I wish you all the best!


----------



## Desperado167

curleymumma said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those ladies the witch got. I hope that next cycle trying will bring you all success.
> 
> I had a scan yesterday and despite all the worry that I may have mc'd again there was a little blob with a little heart beating away. I feel so relieved now. I wouldn't wish the stress I have experienced on anyone!!
> 
> I am so happy to hear that lala! what wonderful news!! GL for the rest of the time!
> 
> I hope i join the BFP club this cycle, i have decided to throw in the towel if we havn't caught the egg this time. I have had enough. Im on cd18 now and O-d 2-3 days ago. So i test about CD30, 25th May. I will go for my last day 21 progesterone test this week, and then wait out the final tww. I imagine no matter what the result is, either two pink lines or waking up with AF, there will be tears- but for different reasons.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I wish you all the best!Click to expand...

Am so sorry to hear that ,sending you lots of dust for this cycle ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

lala thats amazing news congrats xxx

curley i pray this is your month xxxx


----------



## Mom To 2

So happy to hear LalaR :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope this is your month Curley!

Sorry to those who have had a visit from AF. I'm scheduled to test on Thursday (13 dpo) of next week, but trying to hold off till at least Wed, it's so hard when it gets this close! I want to pee on a stick!


----------



## never2late70

Good afternoon! 

Busy weekend. Busy day.

I have been lurking and wish EVERYONE the best! :happydance:

As for me CD3 and round 3 of "Clomoody" :rofl:
Going for my scan on CD10 this cycle (Monday) 

Maybe the third time will be the charm :shrug:

I am cutting caffeine, smokes (6 months ago), refined sugars, fatty foods. 
Piling on the salads and fruit. Taking prenatal, folic acid and fish oil. Swimming laps and boinking my hubby every chance I get. :winkwink:

I don't know what more we can do :shrug:

I am seriously praying for ALL of us! Day and night! :hugs:

Happy Monday!

~Angie


----------



## curleymumma

never2late70 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Busy weekend. Busy day.
> 
> I have been lurking and wish EVERYONE the best! :happydance:
> 
> As for me CD3 and round 3 of "Clomoody" :rofl:
> Going for my scan on CD10 this cycle (Monday)
> 
> Maybe the third time will be the charm :shrug:
> 
> I am cutting caffeine, smokes (6 months ago), refined sugars, fatty foods.
> Piling on the salads and fruit. Taking prenatal, folic acid and fish oil. Swimming laps and boinking my hubby every chance I get. :winkwink:
> 
> I don't know what more we can do :shrug:
> 
> I am seriously praying for ALL of us! Day and night! :hugs:
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> ~Angie

good luck! sounds like a good plan- wish you all the best!


----------



## joanne40

hellooooo!!!
1 dpo for me......*sigh* :coffee:
xx


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

Have just been catching up with everything - so sorry to all those with BFN's this month, it sucks!!

Lala, so happy to hear your news, you must be so relieved! Best of luck that everything goes well from here on in.

I went for my routine scan yesterday (i've started Oestrogen this month as my womb lining has been a bit thin), unfortunately my lining was the same but i'd only been taking the tablests for 4 days so hopefully it will improve. 

She said my follies are looking good and this time both sides are producing so there is a chance of twins this month! (not sure if thats good or bad!!) 

I am a liitle bit behind though this month as my period has lasted a bit longer. I'd normally be ov'ing around now but she said i was at 13mm yesterday so should be ov'ing around the 20th. Here we go again!!

Good luck everyone!

C
x


----------



## marymoomin

Hi, can I join? I am 36, ttc #2. I have had two ectopics. I am testing on 18/05. Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## never2late70

marymoomin said:


> Hi, can I join? I am 36, ttc #2. I have had two ectopics. I am testing on 18/05. Good luck everyone. xxx

Welcome and good luck! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

That's you added marymoomin. Good luck. Not long now until testing!!!


----------



## dan-o

Sign me up ladies, I should be testing approx May 31st all being well :flower:


----------



## Coastdreams

Hiya,

feeling a bit down today. One of my best friends called and she's just had a BFP this morning, a very early one but a BFP. This is amazing news as this will also be my first godchild! I am very excited but as always the joy for my friend is then followed by the disappointment and worry for myself.

She is the same age as me and it has only taken her 6 and her hubby 6 months to conceive.

Anyway, sorry for bringing everyone down, but you ladies are a great support network...

I've decided to BD every day just before ov this month. Normally do it every other day but i'm going to try and see what happens. Should have two eggies this month so want to catch them!

Does anyone think it makes a massiver difference whether you do every day or every other?

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs coast. 
I hear back and forth both ways. If you both have the stamina to go for everyday than it can't hurt to try! 
Fx'd


AFM-af due tomorrow-:shrug:


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Bonnie, will keep fx'd for you too!

I'll give it a go, have nothing to lose I guess...

C
x


----------



## Mrskg

hugs coast x this month we only dtd 4 times x every 2 days last being day before ov x


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Mrskg. Torn bewteen every other day and every day. Think its best every other really, thats was our consultant says.

C
x


----------



## Milty

I would do the opposite of what you did last month and switch it up a bit


----------



## Leikela

Coastdreams,

Do you use OPK's? I would recommend "The Sperm Meets Egg Plan".

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Hubby and I tried it and were successful on the first try. When you get the positive OPK, you BD that night, the night after, and the night after that. Then you skip a day, and then BD one more time for good measure. Leading up to the positive OPK, just BD every other night. 

The jury is still out on daily BD'ing. Some say it doesn't matter and others say it doesn't give hubby enough time to regenerate healthy sperm. All the best to you!!


----------



## JJay

Coastdreams, I've heard that if there are no problems with OH's :spermy: then BDing everyday leading up to Over is best. It took us 5 months last time and it was the only time we did it everyday that we conceived. 

Good luck and happy BDing :thumbup:


----------



## curleymumma

OK- i promised self i wouldnt symtpom spot this cycle- but, as this is my last round i may as well be self indulgent!!!
here goes.....

100mg clomid cd3-7
0 day- good Lh surge previously, and good EWCM

0-2 dpo pimple outbreak- used to get this when i was younger mid cycle, but as i got older it started happening when AF was due. 

-7dpo 
sleeping like a log, 
off food- but other life stresses most likely causing that a at the moment...
started to get an achy pain in left BB

-8dpo- 
still off food- still likely to be persona stresses- 
still achy/painful left Breast, (why left???)
watery CM- bit more than normal (for me) .
Twinges and pulls in abdomen (i think more than usual, but im paying to much attention...)
-Got my day 21 test back and told all good, very healthy strong O-

So thats where i am at....was doing some reading and apparently less than 10% of pregnancies can be detected before 12.5 dpo- which was interesting because the amount i see on here seems to be more than that- but im not saying it doesnt happen for people here, but i know i never got a BFP before 15dpo!!! 

Anyhow, how is everyone elses cycle going?


----------



## Desperado167

curleymumma said:


> OK- i promised self i wouldnt symtpom spot this cycle- but, as this is my last round i may as well be self indulgent!!!
> here goes.....
> 
> 100mg clomid cd3-7
> 0 day- good Lh surge previously, and good EWCM
> 
> 0-2 dpo pimple outbreak- used to get this when i was younger mid cycle, but as i got older it started happening when AF was due.
> 
> -7dpo
> sleeping like a log,
> off food- but other life stresses most likely causing that a at the moment...
> started to get an achy pain in left BB
> 
> -8dpo-
> still off food- still likely to be persona stresses-
> still achy/painful left Breast, (why left???)
> watery CM- bit more than normal (for me) .
> Twinges and pulls in abdomen (i think more than usual, but im paying to much attention...)
> -Got my day 21 test back and told all good, very healthy strong O-
> 
> So thats where i am at....was doing some reading and apparently less than 10% of pregnancies can be detected before 12.5 dpo- which was interesting because the amount i see on here seems to be more than that- but im not saying it doesnt happen for people here, but i know i never got a BFP before 15dpo!!!
> 
> Anyhow, how is everyone elses cycle going?

Everything sounds very hopeful ,good luck sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

It's over for a 5th time in 10montbs x bleeding an digi says not pregnant I wish you all the luck in the world x this journey is over for me I won't be trying again xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Mrskg said:


> It's over for a 5th time in 10montbs x bleeding an digi says not pregnant I wish you all the luck in the world x this journey is over for me I won't be trying again xxx

:cry::cry:Am so so sorry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Elski

So sorry Mrskg :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrskg said:


> It's over for a 5th time in 10montbs x bleeding an digi says not pregnant I wish you all the luck in the world x this journey is over for me I won't be trying again xxx

Oh I am so sorry. :cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Mrskg said:


> It's over for a 5th time in 10montbs x bleeding an digi says not pregnant I wish you all the luck in the world x this journey is over for me I won't be trying again xxx

My heart is breaking for you, I'm so sorry.

AF got me today. On to next month...


----------



## GFgirl

How does this thread work? Are we looking for when our opk shows positive or for when our AF is supposed to begin? Or are we just testing for results? 

I had a positive opk on May 4th, which was awful timing because my MIL was in town for stepson's confirmation. But we made sure we dtd anyways. I find that really uncomfortable! 

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## Coastdreams

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Mrskg - I really am so sorry. Can't imagine how your feeling. :hugs:

Milty, Leilak & Jjay, thank you or the advice, it is really helpful. Think i'm going to go every day up to OV.

I do use opk's but am sceptical as i've heard clomid can affect them. I usually get pos opk's exactly when my nurse predicts at my scan but this month it hasn't happened yet. She said my fertile days would be yesterday, today and tomorrow but no opk as yet.

I have started taking oestrogen and metformin again


----------



## kathy31

Hiya!

Can I join you? I will be testing on 22.05.12 when I will be 28 days into cycle, if I can last that long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best wishes to all...

Kathy x


----------



## curleymumma

Mrskg said:


> It's over for a 5th time in 10montbs x bleeding an digi says not pregnant I wish you all the luck in the world x this journey is over for me I won't be trying again xxx

so sorry to hear that happened again- wish i could gove you more comfort XXX


----------



## LalaR

Mrskg I am so so sorry. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Lots of love. L x


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm out. Damn :witch:


----------



## never2late70

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm out. Damn :witch:

:hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm out. Damn :witch:

sorry bonnie, i sort of thought this month may have been yours :hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

Aw mrskg I'm so sorry! Can't imagine how you feeling sending you hugs xx

Bonnie don't be sad am sure june is your month! 

As for me, couldn't resist testing this morn (due to test monday) and got a bfn! Not sure what happening with my body though as normal cycle would mean I'm due monday but past few months I been coming on early which would have ment yesterday so it's anyones guess what will happen this month! Think I will be moving on to june though


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks mummy-I'm actually taking it pretty well this time. Maybe im finally getting used to it if that is possible? Or could be that yesterdays af was only spotting now Im hanging in limbo for it's full appearance. Because of this I did test this am despite an even lower temp-bfn of course by i figured I should at least check. Off to the gym in a few. A bit of strenuous activity should scare it out! :haha:


----------



## luckylecky

:hugs: Mrskg

Looks like I'm on to June..


----------



## curleymumma

luckylecky said:


> :hugs: Mrskg
> 
> Looks like I'm on to June..

sorry babe XX:cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

luckylecky said:


> :hugs: Mrskg
> 
> Looks like I'm on to June..

:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## mummyb2b

on to june for me too! 
:witch: got me this morn. 

congratulations to eveyone who got their bpf in may see everyone else on the june thread xx


----------



## curleymumma

well so far May hasn't brought many beans... there are only two on the front page :cry:...lets hope those of us in the later days of May can boost the numbers :dust:

so- ive heard many women cite a 'stuffy nose' as early pg symptom, and i was wondering why? does anyone know? since two days ago i have had stuffy runny nose, its like your going to get a cold, but you dont get sick or any worse. However- i will admit we are in the beginning of winter over here...so im probably just making it up to suit my desires....:shrug:


----------



## LalaR

Hcg lowers the immune system making you more susceptible to colds etc. My BFP started with a nasty bout of sinusitis and 6 weeks later I still have the sniffles. I hope it is a good sign for you curleymumma. Fx'd!! Where are you based that winter is starting? We are just looking forward to some nice weather at last here - slight sunburn for me today. Oops!


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> on to june for me too!
> :witch: got me this morn.
> 
> congratulations to eveyone who got their bpf in may see everyone else on the june thread xx

:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## curleymumma

LalaR said:


> Hcg lowers the immune system making you more susceptible to colds etc. My BFP started with a nasty bout of sinusitis and 6 weeks later I still have the sniffles. I hope it is a good sign for you curleymumma. Fx'd!! Where are you based that winter is starting? We are just looking forward to some nice weather at last here - slight sunburn for me today. Oops!

In Australia! our winters are pretty mild... but its cold for me! Fingers XX


----------



## alicatt

Hey.. can you put me down for May 24th? I think that is about when AF should arrive, if not before..


----------



## Coastdreams

Hiya,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. The Olympic Flame came through our town on Saturday so that was an exciting day for everyone!

So sorry for BFN's this month, disappointing month so far eh?!! Fx'd for June...

I have had strange things happening this month and I&#8217;m a little confused. When I had my scan last week the nurse said my fertile window would be 17th-19th May. I&#8217;ve always got a positive opk at the time they say I will but this month I&#8217;ve had nothing so far?! We&#8217;ve been bd&#8217;ing every other day but I&#8217;m worried and haven&#8217;t and won&#8217;t ov this month :-(

Differences this cycle are that my AF lasted a few days longer and I&#8217;ve started taking Oestrogen and Metformin. I&#8217;m having a blood test Friday morning so I should know on Monday whether I did ov or not. I really hope so as it was looking like I would have two eggies this month!!

Anyone else have any similar experience?

Thanks

C
x


----------



## curleymumma

11-12dpo this am, and did a IC POAS again...:bfn: ...again... i have had no symptoms what-so-ever- even the sniffles gone so i guess that was just a cold! No cramps or tugs or pulls- no spots- the only thing i get every now and then is like a deep ache in my left breast. Its not pain or tenderness- its like an achy throb- but feel very deep- i know ive felt it before but i cant remember when- it may have been when i was previously pregnant of breastfeeding, but im not sure...i dont think i normally get this as a PMS symptom- but im not sure of anything at the moment! I fool myself into thinking things i think!

Hows everyone else? Anyone else still holding out for May beans???


----------



## kathy31

Oh well, tested today on cd28 and got a BFN and tummy cramps suggest that AF is on her way...

Mummyb2b, I have been getting Af earlier too, going from a 31 day cycle to 27 days last month. Not sure what is happening with my body either! You mind me asking how old you are?

Kathy x


----------



## Coastdreams

Yeah I am Curley Mamma but having a strange month as per my post above...

grrrrr!!


----------



## curleymumma

Coastdreams said:


> Yeah I am Curley Mamma but having a strange month as per my post above...
> 
> grrrrr!!


are you basing not having O'd yet on OPK's? and if so, were you doing them more than daily? I do them 12 hourly rather than 24 hourly, its the only way i can catch the surge- as it doesnt always last 24 hours at the dark positive level- if you test 8am every morning, you may notice one morning that its a little darker that day and the next- but not positive- but you may have caught the beggining and the end of the surge (on the way up and the way down) rather than the good strong pos line. Just a thought!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Coastdreams

yeah, basing it on OPK's.

I only test once a day to be honest, matbe i'll try doing it twice a day next month. Based on my scan my ov time has probably passed now so hoping we caught it...

Thanks for the advice!

C
x


----------



## alicatt

Morning All!

I'm still hopeful that I'll get a BFP this month. Its being quite elusive, and totally frustrating. I think I had implantation bleeding on 9DPO and again on 11DPO, and still no BFP and today is 14DPO. AF should have arrived by now!!
I checked my cervix this morning it was high (could barely touch it), and my CM was creamy and there was lots of it. My temps have stayed high at 79.8 this morning. Has anyone else had to wait longer than when her period was due to get a BFP? I just don't know what to think at this point :shrug:


----------



## Coastdreams

Good luck alicatt.

Curley - what times do you test?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coast-in also OPK multiple times. 
I do fmu, afternoon around 3 and before bed. 
Ther has been no rhyme or reason. I have gotten my first positive at all different times. 
I purchase the tests online becuase I can get more for less so I can test more often. 
Good luck!


----------



## curleymumma

kathy31 said:


> Oh well, tested today on cd28 and got a BFN and tummy cramps suggest that AF is on her way...
> 
> Mummyb2b, I have been getting Af earlier too, going from a 31 day cycle to 27 days last month. Not sure what is happening with my body either! You mind me asking how old you are?
> 
> Kathy x

:shrug::hugs::shrug::hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

alicatt said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I'm still hopeful that I'll get a BFP this month. Its being quite elusive, and totally frustrating. I think I had implantation bleeding on 9DPO and again on 11DPO, and still no BFP and today is 14DPO. AF should have arrived by now!!
> I checked my cervix this morning it was high (could barely touch it), and my CM was creamy and there was lots of it. My temps have stayed high at 79.8 this morning. Has anyone else had to wait longer than when her period was due to get a BFP? I just don't know what to think at this point :shrug:

in the 'olden days' way back when i had my first round of kids (5-10 years ago...) i only got positives 15-16 dpo- but im not sure wether the tests have changed since then or not.

I have been a week late for AF - and had what i thought was Implantation bleeding at the right time- and upon investigation found that i diddnt O properly and the spotting was just a lack of progesterone not quite supportign the lining well enough, thats happened to e twice in about two years, bith times i skipped AF for the whole month- the doc said the scant spotting (even though it was just tiny bits of the paper at one occassion to the loo) was that months version of the period. :cry:

Hopefully yours is more leaning towards the late BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## curleymumma

Coastdreams said:


> Good luck alicatt.
> 
> Curley - what times do you test?

Hey coastdreams- sorry, are you refering to our conversation re OPK's or when i do my prg tests? Ill answer both and save us time!

OPk's- i do in the morning and in the evening, not exact times, i know your meant to, but i have found approx 12 hours is good enough, i havnt missed a moths surge!

HCG-s- I have been doing them with FMU since dpo 10 on internet cheepies. Today im either 12-13dpo, so i was going to do a FRER with FMU- but i diddnt, i think at this stage im actually too scared to do the more sensitive- if i get a neg i feel like ill have to believe it....Im not quite ready to believe its all over just yet!!!


----------



## alicatt

curleymumma said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!
> 
> I'm still hopeful that I'll get a BFP this month. Its being quite elusive, and totally frustrating. I think I had implantation bleeding on 9DPO and again on 11DPO, and still no BFP and today is 14DPO. AF should have arrived by now!!
> I checked my cervix this morning it was high (could barely touch it), and my CM was creamy and there was lots of it. My temps have stayed high at 79.8 this morning. Has anyone else had to wait longer than when her period was due to get a BFP? I just don't know what to think at this point :shrug:
> 
> in the 'olden days' way back when i had my first round of kids (5-10 years ago...) i only got positives 15-16 dpo- but im not sure wether the tests have changed since then or not.
> 
> I have been a week late for AF - and had what i thought was Implantation bleeding at the right time- and upon investigation found that i diddnt O properly and the spotting was just a lack of progesterone not quite supportign the lining well enough, thats happened to e twice in about two years, bith times i skipped AF for the whole month- the doc said the scant spotting (even though it was just tiny bits of the paper at one occassion to the loo) was that months version of the period. :cry:
> 
> Hopefully yours is more leaning towards the late BFP!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Here's to hoping that mine was implantation bleeding!
I know I O' shortly before CD 18 as I had an ultrasound on that day that showed the corpus luteum. Plus a positive OPK. Just not sure what is going on now.. 14 DPO and no BFP and no AF! FX I'm pregnant and the BFP is around the corner!


----------



## alicatt

curleymumma said:


> Coastdreams said:
> 
> 
> Good luck alicatt.
> 
> Curley - what times do you test?
> 
> Hey coastdreams- sorry, are you refering to our conversation re OPK's or when i do my prg tests? Ill answer both and save us time!
> 
> OPk's- i do in the morning and in the evening, not exact times, i know your meant to, but i have found approx 12 hours is good enough, i havnt missed a moths surge!
> 
> HCG-s- I have been doing them with FMU since dpo 10 on internet cheepies. Today im either 12-13dpo, so i was going to do a FRER with FMU- but i diddnt, i think at this stage im actually too scared to do the more sensitive- if i get a neg i feel like ill have to believe it....Im not quite ready to believe its all over just yet!!!Click to expand...

Best of luck tomorrow morning! I'll be testing too!


----------



## curleymumma

alicatt said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!
> 
> I'm still hopeful that I'll get a BFP this month. Its being quite elusive, and totally frustrating. I think I had implantation bleeding on 9DPO and again on 11DPO, and still no BFP and today is 14DPO. AF should have arrived by now!!
> I checked my cervix this morning it was high (could barely touch it), and my CM was creamy and there was lots of it. My temps have stayed high at 79.8 this morning. Has anyone else had to wait longer than when her period was due to get a BFP? I just don't know what to think at this point :shrug:
> 
> in the 'olden days' way back when i had my first round of kids (5-10 years ago...) i only got positives 15-16 dpo- but im not sure wether the tests have changed since then or not.
> 
> I have been a week late for AF - and had what i thought was Implantation bleeding at the right time- and upon investigation found that i diddnt O properly and the spotting was just a lack of progesterone not quite supportign the lining well enough, thats happened to e twice in about two years, bith times i skipped AF for the whole month- the doc said the scant spotting (even though it was just tiny bits of the paper at one occassion to the loo) was that months version of the period. :cry:
> 
> Hopefully yours is more leaning towards the late BFP!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here's to hoping that mine was implantation bleeding!
> I know I O' shortly before CD 18 as I had an ultrasound on that day that showed the corpus luteum. Plus a positive OPK. Just not sure what is going on now.. 14 DPO and no BFP and no AF! FX I'm pregnant and the BFP is around the corner!Click to expand...

from my calculations, depending on the womans body, you may not get a BFP until 16-18dpo- depending on how long it takes for eggy to get the womb- (6-12 days! huge difference!) and how long before that egg secreets ebough hcg to detect (3-6 days!) so you could be looking at 12+6=18dpo! So hold out unitl AF comes! Fingers X for you!

As for me, i have prety much given up hope- of course that hope is always there untill af shows, we just pretedn its not so we dont get our hopes up....but i have no breast pain today, and im rea'ly down and feeling like i may get headache, which are PMT symptoms for me....very depressing.


----------



## alicatt

curleymumma said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!
> 
> I'm still hopeful that I'll get a BFP this month. Its being quite elusive, and totally frustrating. I think I had implantation bleeding on 9DPO and again on 11DPO, and still no BFP and today is 14DPO. AF should have arrived by now!!
> I checked my cervix this morning it was high (could barely touch it), and my CM was creamy and there was lots of it. My temps have stayed high at 79.8 this morning. Has anyone else had to wait longer than when her period was due to get a BFP? I just don't know what to think at this point :shrug:
> 
> in the 'olden days' way back when i had my first round of kids (5-10 years ago...) i only got positives 15-16 dpo- but im not sure wether the tests have changed since then or not.
> 
> I have been a week late for AF - and had what i thought was Implantation bleeding at the right time- and upon investigation found that i diddnt O properly and the spotting was just a lack of progesterone not quite supportign the lining well enough, thats happened to e twice in about two years, bith times i skipped AF for the whole month- the doc said the scant spotting (even though it was just tiny bits of the paper at one occassion to the loo) was that months version of the period. :cry:
> 
> Hopefully yours is more leaning towards the late BFP!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here's to hoping that mine was implantation bleeding!
> I know I O' shortly before CD 18 as I had an ultrasound on that day that showed the corpus luteum. Plus a positive OPK. Just not sure what is going on now.. 14 DPO and no BFP and no AF! FX I'm pregnant and the BFP is around the corner!Click to expand...
> 
> from my calculations, depending on the womans body, you may not get a BFP until 16-18dpo- depending on how long it takes for eggy to get the womb- (6-12 days! huge difference!) and how long before that egg secreets ebough hcg to detect (3-6 days!) so you could be looking at 12+6=18dpo! So hold out unitl AF comes! Fingers X for you!
> 
> As for me, i have prety much given up hope- of course that hope is always there untill af shows, we just pretedn its not so we dont get our hopes up....but i have no breast pain today, and im rea'ly down and feeling like i may get headache, which are PMT symptoms for me....very depressing.Click to expand...

So sorry curleymumma :cry: I spotted again last night, but it has disappeared again this morning. I was so upset I didn't bother to poas this morning, so I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow to test with fmu. That is providing that AF doesn't appear today. I feel like she is here, just knocking at the door, the cramps and bloating are pretty intense.


----------



## Coastdreams

so sorry curley and thank you for the advice. I was talking aout opk's, would love to hav a month here I though I might be preggo!!

Thinking surge must have passed now, i'm on cd20 now. Af was a long one last month for some reason and only stopped on 12th May so feel like i've had no time at all to try this month!

oh well, we'll see what happens...

C
x


----------



## JJay

Hey Coastdreams, I'm in a similar situation this month, I usually get stronger and stronger lines on opks, followed by 2 days of positives. I'm now on cd18 and nothing but the faintest of faint lines :(. I'm keeping BDing and opking for now but not very hopeful for this cycle. 

Hopefully we've just missed the surge xx


----------



## curleymumma

alicatt said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!
> 
> I'm still hopeful that I'll get a BFP this month. Its being quite elusive, and totally frustrating. I think I had implantation bleeding on 9DPO and again on 11DPO, and still no BFP and today is 14DPO. AF should have arrived by now!!
> I checked my cervix this morning it was high (could barely touch it), and my CM was creamy and there was lots of it. My temps have stayed high at 79.8 this morning. Has anyone else had to wait longer than when her period was due to get a BFP? I just don't know what to think at this point :shrug:
> 
> in the 'olden days' way back when i had my first round of kids (5-10 years ago...) i only got positives 15-16 dpo- but im not sure wether the tests have changed since then or not.
> 
> I have been a week late for AF - and had what i thought was Implantation bleeding at the right time- and upon investigation found that i diddnt O properly and the spotting was just a lack of progesterone not quite supportign the lining well enough, thats happened to e twice in about two years, bith times i skipped AF for the whole month- the doc said the scant spotting (even though it was just tiny bits of the paper at one occassion to the loo) was that months version of the period. :cry:
> 
> Hopefully yours is more leaning towards the late BFP!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here's to hoping that mine was implantation bleeding!
> I know I O' shortly before CD 18 as I had an ultrasound on that day that showed the corpus luteum. Plus a positive OPK. Just not sure what is going on now.. 14 DPO and no BFP and no AF! FX I'm pregnant and the BFP is around the corner!Click to expand...
> 
> from my calculations, depending on the womans body, you may not get a BFP until 16-18dpo- depending on how long it takes for eggy to get the womb- (6-12 days! huge difference!) and how long before that egg secreets ebough hcg to detect (3-6 days!) so you could be looking at 12+6=18dpo! So hold out unitl AF comes! Fingers X for you!
> 
> As for me, i have prety much given up hope- of course that hope is always there untill af shows, we just pretedn its not so we dont get our hopes up....but i have no breast pain today, and im rea'ly down and feeling like i may get headache, which are PMT symptoms for me....very depressing.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry curleymumma :cry: I spotted again last night, but it has disappeared again this morning. I was so upset I didn't bother to poas this morning, so I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow to test with fmu. That is providing that AF doesn't appear today. I feel like she is here, just knocking at the door, the cramps and bloating are pretty intense.Click to expand...


Awww, m so sorry to hear that- but you never know, i have heard women report the oodest symtpoms beofre a BFP. Hold out hope a ittle while longer XXX

I wasnt feeling confident this a.m- so i did fmu with an internet cheapie, as i only have one FRER- it was BFN. Wasnt suprised. that little feeling in mygut that thought it was a good posibilty tat i was pg has turned into hopes and wishes, tat i have little confidence in!


----------



## Milty

Well AF arrived so I'm on to June


----------



## Bonnie1990

Milty said:


> Well AF arrived so I'm on to June

shit-sorry:hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

can feel the eostrogen headach starting, means in out it think..... Seems though its my last cycle, i cant help but hold on to al little hope until i see the red...


----------



## curleymumma

curleymumma said:


> can feel the eostrogen headach starting, means in out it think..... Seems though its my last cycle, i cant help but hold on to al little hope until i see the red...

Awwwww....AF pains....i can feel it....so sad....


----------



## Elski

curleymumma said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> can feel the eostrogen headach starting, means in out it think..... Seems though its my last cycle, i cant help but hold on to al little hope until i see the red...
> 
> Awwwww....AF pains....i can feel it....so sad....Click to expand...

:hugs: so sorry curleymamma


----------



## curleymumma

well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.

I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side 

Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,

XXX


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:Curleymama


----------



## never2late70

Why is it your last try curlymama?? :hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

:hugs: curleymamma

Sorry to Milty too.

JJay, fx'd for us that we have just missed it. Since starting clomid everything has been clockwork, but as this month I had a longer period and i'm taking oestrogen and metformin it has messed everything up.

My af due on 26th but think that may be delayed now too cos of my longer period. Having a blood test in the morning to see if I did ov this month.

C
X


----------



## alicatt

curleymumma said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!
> 
> I'm still hopeful that I'll get a BFP this month. Its being quite elusive, and totally frustrating. I think I had implantation bleeding on 9DPO and again on 11DPO, and still no BFP and today is 14DPO. AF should have arrived by now!!
> I checked my cervix this morning it was high (could barely touch it), and my CM was creamy and there was lots of it. My temps have stayed high at 79.8 this morning. Has anyone else had to wait longer than when her period was due to get a BFP? I just don't know what to think at this point :shrug:
> 
> in the 'olden days' way back when i had my first round of kids (5-10 years ago...) i only got positives 15-16 dpo- but im not sure wether the tests have changed since then or not.
> 
> I have been a week late for AF - and had what i thought was Implantation bleeding at the right time- and upon investigation found that i diddnt O properly and the spotting was just a lack of progesterone not quite supportign the lining well enough, thats happened to e twice in about two years, bith times i skipped AF for the whole month- the doc said the scant spotting (even though it was just tiny bits of the paper at one occassion to the loo) was that months version of the period. :cry:
> 
> Hopefully yours is more leaning towards the late BFP!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here's to hoping that mine was implantation bleeding!
> I know I O' shortly before CD 18 as I had an ultrasound on that day that showed the corpus luteum. Plus a positive OPK. Just not sure what is going on now.. 14 DPO and no BFP and no AF! FX I'm pregnant and the BFP is around the corner!Click to expand...
> 
> from my calculations, depending on the womans body, you may not get a BFP until 16-18dpo- depending on how long it takes for eggy to get the womb- (6-12 days! huge difference!) and how long before that egg secreets ebough hcg to detect (3-6 days!) so you could be looking at 12+6=18dpo! So hold out unitl AF comes! Fingers X for you!
> 
> As for me, i have prety much given up hope- of course that hope is always there untill af shows, we just pretedn its not so we dont get our hopes up....but i have no breast pain today, and im rea'ly down and feeling like i may get headache, which are PMT symptoms for me....very depressing.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry curleymumma :cry: I spotted again last night, but it has disappeared again this morning. I was so upset I didn't bother to poas this morning, so I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow to test with fmu. That is providing that AF doesn't appear today. I feel like she is here, just knocking at the door, the cramps and bloating are pretty intense.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, m so sorry to hear that- but you never know, i have heard women report the oodest symtpoms beofre a BFP. Hold out hope a ittle while longer XXX
> 
> I wasnt feeling confident this a.m- so i did fmu with an internet cheapie, as i only have one FRER- it was BFN. Wasnt suprised. that little feeling in mygut that thought it was a good posibilty tat i was pg has turned into hopes and wishes, tat i have little confidence in!Click to expand...

Well my temp dipped really low, and AF arrived just a short time later. I'm on to June!


----------



## Desperado167

curleymumma said:


> well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.
> 
> I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side
> 
> Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,
> 
> XXX

So sad to hear you are leaving ,you are such a lovely supportive lady and will be deeply missed on the forum ,I wish you love peace and happiness ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:flower::hugs:Alicat


----------



## mummyb2b

kathy31 said:


> Oh well, tested today on cd28 and got a BFN and tummy cramps suggest that AF is on her way...
> 
> Mummyb2b, I have been getting Af earlier too, going from a 31 day cycle to 27 days last month. Not sure what is happening with my body either! You mind me asking how old you are?
> 
> Kathy x

hi kathy glad i not the only one but it's unnerving isnt it! i'm 36 how about you?


----------



## mummyb2b

curleymumma said:


> well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.
> 
> I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side
> 
> Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,
> 
> XXX

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

so sorry to hear you leaving us! we will miss you! 
all the best for the future! xx


----------



## kathy31

mummyb2b said:


> kathy31 said:
> 
> 
> Oh well, tested today on cd28 and got a BFN and tummy cramps suggest that AF is on her way...
> 
> Mummyb2b, I have been getting Af earlier too, going from a 31 day cycle to 27 days last month. Not sure what is happening with my body either! You mind me asking how old you are?
> 
> Kathy x
> 
> hi kathy glad i not the only one but it's unnerving isnt it! i'm 36 how about you?Click to expand...

Hiya!

Thanks for the reply! I'm 40 years young next week....eeeeeek!!!!!!

I have been thrown a curve ball this month and gone back to a 30 day cycle with AF starting yesterday after suffering horrendous PMT symptoms for nearly 2 weeks. Oh hum, I don't know where I am with things!!!!!


----------



## kathy31

Onto June for me as AF started late in the day yesterday...

Good luck to anyone left to test xx


----------



## Coastdreams

sorry Alicat & Kathy, fx'd for June!

C
x


----------



## curleymumma

Its all over for me


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm so sorry curlymamma
Huge :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

curleymumma said:


> Its all over for me

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

thanks everyone, ill pop my head in now and again to see how you are all going, hopefully watch you all get your BFP's, best wishes to you all XXX


----------



## never2late70

Hi lovely's :flower: We just got back from our lake trip. I have a lot of catching up to do :dohh:

As for me I am 6 days post IUI and counting and very sunburned. I am grateful for the distraction during my TWW though :thumbup:

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations to Feline who got her BFP on the 19th May! Another BFP for the group.


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Girls,

So sorry for the BFNs this month and especially Curleymamma, I wish you all the best for the future sweetie. Congratulations Feline, fab news!

Ive had a crappy couple of days to be honest and have been feeling really low. I got my blood test results yesterday which showed I didnt ovulate at all so the two good follies I had on both sides went to waste!! To be honest Im not surprised I didnt ovulate as I didnt get any positive opks this month and I always do normally.

This month I started taking Oestrogen (as my womb lining is a bit thin) and Metformin which Im assuming has caused this as every month since I started taking Clomid Ive ovulated and been like clockwork. The nurse thinks that these medicines shouldnt affect ovulation but what else could it be?

She is going to speak to the consultant on Friday and let me know what to do this month. She asked if I had enough clomid to go up to 100mgs a day so maybe thats what will happen. I am a little nervous about this though as Ive heard the side effects are bad on 100mgs and Im going away at the time Ill be taking them. Is anyone else on 100mg and can you tell me what its like? Ive been fine on 50mg, had a few side effects the first month but after that not too bad.

It just all got me down yesterday and I had a good cry. I know I should stay positive but Im now about to start my 6th round and I feel like the last one was a waste of a precious chance. I really feel like my time on clomid is wizzing past and every month I get more and more worried that its not going to happen. It doesnt help that three of my friends this week announced their pregnancies.

Anyway, so sorry for being miserable. My Husband is great and hes a real positive thinker but I dont think he understands how scared I am about having to have assisted conception  he thinks I shouldnt be thinking that far ahead. I really tried to be positive this month as I had the potential for two eggies and at one point I really did think I would get a BFP; I think the more positive you are the harder it hits you when AF arrives.

AF isnt here yet but my blood test showed I didnt ovulate so I am just waiting for her to show her face. On to June for me now  has anyone set up a thread yet?

Thanks for listening:flower:

C
x


----------



## curleymumma

Hi coast dreams- thanks for your thoughts to me. Its a sad time, but i will stay in touch and hope that you all get your babies XXX

As far as upping your clomid, i went to 100mg and it was no different to 50mg for me- i had the same symptoms on both- mood swings and irritability, vivid dreams, indigestion and leg cramps- the only difference was that at 50mg the leg cramps were in my lower legs, at 100mg in my thighs. I had barely positive O result from day 21 progetserone on 50mg and good O result on 100.- Obviously no baby though- but our issues are all different, if you can get O'ing at least you have a chance.

It is too late for me- but i was reading about soy isoflavins- apparently they act similarly to clomid, and some gyne's use them in conjunction with clomid to assist O- if you do a google search you will find interesting information. If i was still able to TTC i would give it a go- but instead i will live vicariously through you all here.

Hope you all are well XX


----------



## Mrskg

big :hugs: curley x im not sure of your situation but we thought this was our last ry an it felt like the end of the world when i moscarried again x so i know how you are feeling :cry: we've now decided to try once more after tests although i think we've had an oops this month think i may have ov on normal day i thought itd be delayed by mc x what will be will be i suppose x 

:hugs: coast xxx

can someone post a link for june thread please xxx


----------



## Coastdreams

thanks Curly. I had always ovulated fine on 50mg but this month I started taking the extra medication which seems to have changed things. Maybe they think upping the dose will even things out.

Thanks Mrskg

xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-june-testing-thread-catch-june-bug-baby.html

Coast I'm so sorry the eggies didn't hatch this past time. Big hugs :hugs: I know nothing of clomid. Haven't reached that step myself but I am also scared of the assisted route. I have done research. My insurance doesn't cover it. I havens spoken to DB on the subject yet as he says we shouldn't worry until if and when we hit July. I haven't told him I went to see gyn just for some basic bloodwork. We have the finances for ART but I just don't know if it is a step we will be willing to take or not. If I hit July I will probably go for an hsg which alone scares the crap out of me. Funny how I not afraid of pregnancy and birth but I don't want all of these other procedures? I guess it's the unknown for me, never having had any surgeries before and being in the medical field I know too much of what is happening. Lol. Just call me chicken little 

Mskrg-welcome back. Hugs for your strength to continue. I think it's ad hard or harder than quitting!


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Bonnie, can always count on your for some support :flower:

I get some assisted free on the NHS over here so its the procedures that scare me the most. Also the odds aren't great to them being sucessful and they really are the last resort. Every month brings me closer to the realisation that we could be facing a childless future!!

Anyway, I need to get over it and get positive for June. A good state of mind does help. I have to keep reminding myself that we have no medical conditions preventing us from conceiving; I just simply wasn't ovulating. maybe its just going to take time.

C
x


----------



## curleymumma

Mrskg said:


> big :hugs: curley x im not sure of your situation but we thought this was our last ry an it felt like the end of the world when i moscarried again x so i know how you are feeling :cry: we've now decided to try once more after tests although i think we've had an oops this month think i may have ov on normal day i thought itd be delayed by mc x what will be will be i suppose x
> 
> :hugs: coast xxx
> 
> can someone post a link for june thread please xxx

I wish you all the best. I was worried that i would fall last cycle and loose it, i think that would be a bigger rollercoaster to ride. You are doing amazingly XXX


----------



## Twilightfan67

I am testing tomorrow or the next day! Feeling a little old actually....should I be at this??

Cathy


----------



## never2late70

Twilightfan67 said:


> I am testing tomorrow or the next day! Feeling a little old actually....should I be at this??
> 
> Cathy

I'm 41 years young. :thumbup: Good luck tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Twilightfan67 said:


> I am testing tomorrow or the next day! Feeling a little old actually....should I be at this??
> 
> Cathy

We can't be that old if we like twilight! :rofl:


----------



## mummyb2b

kathy31 said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathy31 said:
> 
> 
> Oh well, tested today on cd28 and got a BFN and tummy cramps suggest that AF is on her way...
> 
> Mummyb2b, I have been getting Af earlier too, going from a 31 day cycle to 27 days last month. Not sure what is happening with my body either! You mind me asking how old you are?
> 
> Kathy x
> 
> hi kathy glad i not the only one but it's unnerving isnt it! i'm 36 how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I'm 40 years young next week....eeeeeek!!!!!!
> 
> I have been thrown a curve ball this month and gone back to a 30 day cycle with AF starting yesterday after suffering horrendous PMT symptoms for nearly 2 weeks. Oh hum, I don't know where I am with things!!!!!Click to expand...

aw happy birthday for next week (or is it this week now?) mine went back to 24 days (normal 25) last time too so not sure what this month will bring hopefully a 9 month wait??? maybe june will bring your bfp as a special birthday gift too??? lets hope for a 9month wait!!!:dust:


----------



## Feline

LalaR said:


> Congratulations to Feline who got her BFP on the 19th May! Another BFP for the group.

Thanks so much LalaR ....and everyone else out there. It's taken me months and I've been so stressed and worried about it. I know how despairing it feels to get AF and I was about to start fertility testing becuase we were using OPK tests etc. I just didn't think it was going to happen for me. Girls, I'm sending you a MASSIVE shedload of sparkling baby dust for the next month...I'll be watching the future testing threads with interest and keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.

Feline xx


----------



## never2late70

:witch: she got me!

Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!


----------



## POASFiend

Margarita is not a bad idea. You and hubby need to go out for a reckless night on the town and then in a couple of days discuss serious matters!!!


----------

